# Dark*Matter: Discovery, The Chicago Ripper



## Falkus (Jan 25, 2007)

A month passes by, since your first mission and the encounter with the Sandmen, and you gradually settle into your new career. Nothing of great excitement occurs (excitement meaning danger, destruction and high risk of horrible, screaming death), but there are two investigations to take your time.

The first event is a series of UFO sightings about ten miles out of town. Your investigations into that quickly reveal that they’re simply being faked by the Air Force in order to draw attention away from the real UFO that they’re studying nearby. Stanfield orders you off the case after that, saying that it would be handled by diplomatic officers in DC.

The second involved a fairy sighting in a Chicago graveyard last week. This one turns out to be real. They look like tiny humans with wings that glow various different colors. You manage to take a few photos, and even interact with them a bit. They seem child-like and playful, and just simply ignore any attempts at meaningful communications, preferring to dance their dances and play their games in the cold air. The situation simply required you to have the site temporary declared off limits due to a chemical spill, and wait for the fairies to stop appearing from wherever they come from. It lasts for three days, and then they disappear back to wherever they came from. Oddly enough, most information on fairies in OSIRS is classified at security level five and above.

One day, late in November, you receive an urgent message from the Institute. At 5:45 PM, you all receive a text message on your Institute issue cell phones. 'Report to the briefing room immediately. Urgent. –Stanfield.'

Friadoc
[sblock]Over the last month, you’ve managed to construct your PDA/Motion Sensor. Progress is slow at one point, due to miniaturization difficulties, but Z eventually digs into the lab and comes up with a crystal for you and instructions on how to install it that does the trick. She doesn’t say so, but it’s very obviously alien technology. It does the job, and you currently have one working prototype, completed the previous day.
[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 25, 2007)

At least the headaches were gone. His teachers said that they would, once he got used to the mental patterns they'd been teaching him. Appaerntly whatever it was he'd ben doing had been wrong, and therefore painful. Stanfield's orders came in the middle of a session with a particularly sadistic instructor. "Sory Hong, duty calls." Literarly saved by the bell (he'd used AC-DC's Hell's Bells for a ringtone), Larry leaves his frustrated teacher behind. 

If the young man had seen his personnell file, he would have understood his teachers frustration: 

*Name:* Larry Higgins
*Major Talents:* Telekinetic, Empath, Mind Control
*Minor Talents:* Precognition. 
*Potential:* Low. He has great raw natural ability, but he lacks the discipline required. 

_________________________

Rushing towards the briefing room, Larry is the first to arrive. He takes a seat and tries to look proffesional. Finally soemthing new. Chasing Fairies seemed so pointless and boring, almost as boring as his instructions.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a brief respite; Cade had finally gotten the PDA working, in a sphere on the screen, trisected by XYZ axis that insinuate three dimensions and tracked movement. Not only had he been able to track Selina throughout the apartment, but he had inadvertently seen the various movements in the apartment below his own. Even the more embarrassing ones, which caused Cade to quickly turn off the sensors, and finally fall asleep with Selina resting upon his belly as they both laid on an recliner.

An insistent, yet gentle buzz awoke Cade, causing Selina to skitter from his stomach as he sat up and looked down at the PDA in his palm.

“Well, kitty girl, here I guess it’s field test time,” says Cade as he moves into action, quickly getting cleaned up and out the door, right after he makes sure the autofeeder is filled up. “Wish me luck!”

Fortunately, Cade’s apartment was only a short distance from the Hoffmann Institute field offices. He didn’t just pick the neighborhood because of his ability to mix in with the young professionals of the area, but also so he could just blast on into work.

After making his way through the various checkpoints, Cade walks into the briefing room just past 1800 hours, his roughly combed hair still damp from his quick blow off-shower.

Currently, Cade is dressed in a business casual fashion with a khaki-shirt tucked into a pair of canvas cargo boots that hang over a set of brown hiking boots. Over all of this is a brown, leather jacket that hangs about his thighs, it ending just above his knees.

“Boss,” says Cade with a nod as he takes his seat. He also gives a nod and a smile to his teammate, Larry, also to the others as they arrive.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick walks quietly into the room and takes a seat after greeting his partners.  He'd spent most of his time off in Boston visiting with his daughter and hadn't quite been the same since he'd come back to Chicago, spending a great deal of time in the library at the institute.  

He sits now with his hands in the pockets of his leather coat, a day old growth upon his face.  It is obvious he has something on his mind, but he keeps to himself, putting on a half smile and speaking, for the most part, only when spoken to.  

He did manage a conversation with Larry upon his return, and is genuinely proud of him for his progress, and willingness to learn.


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2007)

Diego, too, spent a lot of time in the library as well as in the training rooms.  He seems to be getting used to paranormal ideas and events; as he said "Mummies, aliens, demons - all that stuff is old hat once we've seen the damn faeries.  Faeries!"

[sblock=Falkus]He's also begun writing a private journal about his experiences, in Spanish, at home.[/sblock]

He walks into the meeting late, as usual, wearing his black leather jacket and sporting a pair of black sunglasses.

"Hi.  Field trip today?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2007)

Meredith hurries in, wearing a T-shirt tucked into blue jeans that wouldn't look out of place on a trip to the mall or similar. Her hair is back in a tail. She quickly plunks in the closest empty seat and smiles guiltily. 

"Sorry I'm late. What did I miss?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 26, 2007)

Both Director Stanfield and Z are waiting for you in the briefing room. Stanfield has a grim look on his face. "Good to see you," he said. "Let's begin."

"As I'm sure you're aware, there's a new serial killer operating here in Chicago," this you do know, it's been all over the newspapers, radios and television for the last day. Two days ago, July Harper, a nineteen year old student, was viciously murdered on her way home at six PM. The news described it as being done in a ritualistic fashion, though details were sparse. Yesterday, there was another murder. Jon Simpson, a fifty-seven year old retired accountant, was murdered at the same time, by the same method.

"Normally, we'd just simply let the police handle this, but Agent Angela Lear, our agent inside the police, managed to get a hold of a few photos they haven't released to the public yet. There's something very disturbing at the second murder, and I don't mean the body. Best you see for yourself,"

He opened up his folder, and removed five photographs, and handed them around. It was a crime scene photo, showing the body of an older man, with gray hair, who had been nailed to an alley wall about five feet up. His chest was a bloody mess. There was a semi-circle of burnt out candles against the wall under the body.

Also, burnt into the wall around the body, was a set of Egyptian Hieroglyphics.

industry
[sblock]You can read the hieroglypics. The words are nonesense phrases, they mean nothing. However, they do look like they might be part of a spell or a ritual, though it looks like the spell is incomplete.[/sblock]

However, the disturbing part is the English word written beneath the victim, in what appear to be his own blood.

That word is Akhentanen.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 26, 2007)

"Didn't we burn up this jackass once?" Larry speaks out. Turning to Cade he adds, "Maybe he came back for his sword."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

Nick thumbs through the photographs and pauses at the hieroglyphics, his face expressionless.  After a few silent moments he tosses the pictures onto the table in front of them, causing them to slide out in a neatly fanned arc, the photo in question on top.

"By themselves the symbols are nonsense; they mean nothing," he says.  He was becoming as familiar with deciphering hieroglyphics as Meridith was reading a newspaper.

"But together they look like they could be the beginnings of a spell of some sort, albeit an incomplete one."  He said it casually--maybe too casually, like it was something families talked about at the dinner table.  Never mind the fact that none of them had really ever encountered a spell before, let alone the arcane markings that bring it forth.

"Akhentanen," he adds with an unknowing dramatic pause.  "Somehow it doesn't suprise me that we're seeing that name again."



			
				Larry said:
			
		

> "Didn't we burn up this jackass once?  Maybe he came back for his sword."




He looks at Larry, any iota of humor gone from his demeanor.  "You know, that _is_ a possibility," he says more to the group than to Larry himself.  He leans forward in the creaking chair and turns his attention to Cade.  "Maybe it'd be a good idea to bring that sword back here for a while.  You know, to keep it locked up for a bit until this thing is over.  Just in case."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 26, 2007)

"Frak! We may have burned him up, once," says Cade with a frown as he looks at the photos. "But, I'm willing to bet we didn't get all his cultists and followers."

"That's the problem with cults," says Cade, his mind already rolling through case histories, as he clicks on his PDA a couple of times. "You never get 'em all, they're like roaches. If you don't find the nest, they'll just come back for more." As the information he wants starts to compile, the young man looks at Nick and nods. "Good idea, Doc, although my place is locked down pretty well, it's better safe than sorry."  

"I can run back to my apartment and get it," says Cade as he clicks on the PDA a couple more times, before he adds. "Maybe we should pull up the data we have on the cultist from the last incident and see if we can work up a list of known associates?"

OOC

Ok, Cade is attempting to pull up some research that'll give him a good idea how to equip the group for this mission based on previous, similar cases.

Basically, I'm laying the ground work for using my "Plan" class ability later.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 26, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "I can run back to my apartment and get it,"




"I'll go get it if you want, you're probably more useful staying here planning." With a smile to the Doc he adds. "I was actually thinking of using it as bait. You know, get these freaks to come to us for a change. Maybe we can get Diego a *holy* chair, so we can finally bring this guy down."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2007)

"Lets just wait for a second and see how the rest of the briefing goes?" Meredith suggests wryly, waving a hand at the Director


----------



## Falkus (Jan 26, 2007)

"Here are the photos from the first crime scene," Stanfield continued, handing out more pictures. These were essentially the same as the second crime scene, victim nailed to a wall (though this one was young woman rather than an old man), chest a bloody mess, and hieroglyphics burned into the wall. There was another word written in blood under the body. Akil.

industry
[sblock]These hieroglpyics are definitely part of a spell, and when you put them side by side, you can see that the ones from the first murder are the first part of a spell, and the one's from the second murder are the second part of the spell. However, and this is disturbing, the spell still isn't complete. It's some sort of summoning spell, you can tell that now from some of the text's you've reviewed in the Institutes's library, but it only looks like the first third of a summoning spell.[/sblock]

Friadoc
[sblock]The cultist from the library was called Lyonel Bors, though there's very little information on him. It is known that he was a member of a group called The Secret Masters of Thoth, a cult of necromancers and demon summoners with cells all over the country. Very little is known about the cult, other than the fact that they're willing to do anything to get  ancient, Egyptian artifacts and scrolls.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

[sblock=Falkus]I'll take it you mean that the two photographs together comprise the first third of the spell.  By that, I'll take it that there are another four murders on the horizon?  I just want to make sure that I have it straight before I go IC with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jan 26, 2007)

industry
[sblock]That's it exactly.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

Nick looks at the second set of photograph's and closes his eyes at the sight of the butchered young girl.  _That's somebody's daughter_, he thinks to himself.  He thought of his own daughter, and was thankful that he'd been able to spend a little time with her this past month.  But this girl...  the images stayed with him as he passed the pictures around, but the face had changed in his mind.  Chills shot up hi spine as he tried to force the images from his mind, but they were persistent.  He knew he wouldn't be sleeping tonight.

"Four more," he said finally.  "There are going to be at least four more.  Those two comprise the first third of a summoning spell.  That means it'll be complete after four more murders, and then Akhentanen will be back.  Except this time, he'll probably be more than just a skeleton."

Nick looks at the director.  "Where are we supposed to start?"


----------



## iwatt (Jan 26, 2007)

In a soft voice, Larry asks "Anything connecting the sacrifices? Or are they just victims of opportunity? Are random people required for sacrifice, or is there something tying the old man and girl together."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2007)

"No worries," says Cade to Larry. "It takes me longer to shower than it does to get here."

After listening more to the Director, Cade looks over to Nick and asks, "So, who's Akil?"

"Has their been any movement with the Secret Masters of Thoth since we stopped their last party?" Cade asks, but it's possible he is just thinking outloud as he checks OSIRS, too.

OOC

Research +5


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> After listening more to the Director, Cade looks over to Nick and asks, "So, who's Akil?"
> 
> Research +5





"I don't know," Nick replies.  "But I can find out."

ooc: Research +15, take 20 if possible, for a total check of 35.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 27, 2007)

Stanfield shook his head. "There's absolutely nothing connecting the two victims, the police have managed to determine that much to do. What I want yoou to do is-" and then his cellphone rang, interrupting him.

He raised it up to his head. "Stanfield here. Agent Lear, what progress have you made on getting. Oh, I see. Where?" he typed something into his computer terminal. "I understand, I'm briefing them now."

He sighed, and ended the call. "They just found another body, near the corner of West Ohio and Franklin Streets."

A grim intensity was visible on his face. "You're going to liaise with the police on this one. Z's set up false identies for you as FBI agents specializing in cult crimes. You'll work with the police, find the killers, and put an end to this. Find the bastard responsible, and kill him. Ryker's got an appropriate vehicle and suits for you."

Z started handing out badges and FBI identification. "I've inserted your names into the FBI database. It'll fool the local cops if they check it, but don't try to use it to bluff a real FBI agent or a member of a conspiracy with access to government files. I didn't have much time to make this rock solid."

Friadoc
[sblock]There's been no unusual activity in known Secret Masters cells. In fact, any sort of activity is generally unusual. The cult, founded a few years ago, had been classified has harmless, made up of the usual losers and dropouts who find themselves attracted to devil worship. The only abnormality was there insistence on acquiring Egyptian artifacts, which were then shipped to an unknown person. It was only in the last few months that their attempts to acquire them stepped up to include theft and murder, as well as actually performing genuine necromantic and fiendish rituals. Your adventure in the museum and the events that led up to it have been their most blatant activity to date.[/sblock]

industry
[sblock]Akil is an ancient Egpytian name, so there's a lot of results. You can set up the database to search for any connections with Akhentanen in both public records and the Institute 'real history' files, but it'll take a few hours before you get your results back.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> industry
> [sblock]Akil is an ancient Egpytian name, so there's a lot of results. You can set up the database to search for any connections with Akhentanen in both public records and the Institute 'real history' files, but it'll take a few hours before you get your results back.[/sblock]




And that is what exactly what Nick will do, and he'll hit up Cade to set something up so that the search results will be sent to him remotely when they're in, if he's not back in the office by that time.

"Let's go get the bastard," Nick says to the group, not even flinching at the director's blatant orders of "find him and kill him."  Nick seems more than willing to oblige.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2007)

oO At least I don't have to come up with an excuse Oo thinks Cade as the Director lays out the mission objectives. 

"Yes, sir, I wanted to be a Fed when I was a kid," says Cade as he takes the FBI ID and Badge, however he reaches into his pocket and pulls out a RFID 'key' and hands it to 'Z'. "We're not gonna have time to get the sword, think you could do it?"

"It's, umm, on a plaque near my bedroom door," says Cade, who almost blushes at the vainglorious location of the sword. But, Cade quickly covers with a wink and a quip. "By the way, my cat's named Selina and if you don't scratch her behind the ear she might make you trip a piece of hell."

With a look at Nick, Cade comments on the Doc's intensity, "That's our job, Doc, find what goes bump in the night and bump back. Hard!"


----------



## iwatt (Jan 27, 2007)

"OK, is theer anyhting special I need to know about this Akil guy. And before we leave, I think we'll need some stuff to take down these bastards. Last cultist we killed turned into Akhentanen. You know, we'll need something to bump back. Guns seemed to work on aliens and nano-freaks, but we'll probably need something better for this one." 


As they continue planning Larry will ask Z were they can find clothes appropriate for G-men. "I've got an appropriate suit, and Meredith ought to have some functional clothes from her reporting days. The Doc will be better off pretending to be the proffesor he so clearly looks like. That leaves Diego and Cade, who'd definitely need to embrace what passes for FBI haute-coutoure." Turning to Cade he add, "By the way Cade. it might be best to keep the wisecracking down. The locals will be expecting arrogant and no-nonsense Fed's. Might as well give them what they're expecting." 


OOC: Nice research check Nick


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2007)

"Well, if it's an animated skeleton like before, two kinds of special rounds for our sidearms would be beneficial,"  says Cade with a matter-of-fact tone. "Either blessed rounds or explosive rounds, I'd perfer a blessed explosive round, but I'd only suggest those rounds if you're pretty d@mn sure that you could keep a clear picture behind your target."

"Enspelled sidearms are pretty rare," continues Cade, "So the ammo makes more sense, plus they'd work on our ripper, too. Especially if he's all jumped up on spells."

However, at the end, Cade does fix Larry with a roguish grin, wink and chuckle, "Actually, I own six suits, one of which is an Armani, but I think Intitute issue will work for now." But, Cade does add, "No worries, though, I've worked with law enforcement and feds before, I'll dumb it down. Say, to an 850 combined, that should fit in just right."


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2007)

Not wanting to seem dumb, Diego mutely and solemnly nods at all of it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> OOC: Nice research check Nick




ooc: Thanks.  That's what I built him for. 

Nick heads out of the conference room to go meet with Ryker for their equipment.  He'll also ask about any specialty equipment he may have, such as the ammunition Cade was talking about.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"I'll take care of it, no problem," Z promised, grabbing the key and smiling at Cade.

"Get out to the crime scene. I'll make sure the police know to expect you," Stanfield said. "Good luck."

Black suits that just screamed government agent were provided. The armory wasn't ready to issue explosive ammunition or any heavy weaponry just yet, though they were willing to give you each a magazine of blessed ammunition for whatever gun you wanted, and a flask of holy water for Meredith.

Outside, Ryker was climbing out of a  black SUV. "Here you go. Government plates and registration. It's got police lights and siren, as well as a police radio. Investigation kit in the back. Good luck out there."

[sblock]Blessed ammo and weapons are considered to have a +1 enhancement for the purpose of bypassing the damage reduction of creatures with an alleigance to evil. It also makes all critical hits on those creatures automatically confirm.

I'm going to rule that covering the blade of a sword or other melee weapon with holy water makes it blessed for ten minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2007)

Meredith accepts a small pistol typical of a Federal agent, with a magazine of blessed shots. She brings her pride and joy too; the finely crafted sword awarded her at the completion of her combat training course...well ahead of schedule.

"Nick, we're going to need to know everything about this ritual. How many people are involved, anything unusual about timing...what sort of things can interrupt it."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 28, 2007)

"Thanks, Z," Cade says as he heads off with the others. After a brief moment getting dressed, the young man looks the spitting image of what an FBI Agent should look.

With a magazine of blessed ammo slapped into his S&W 1076, Cade holsters the sidearm and nods to Ryker.

"Thanks,"  says Cade as he slides into the drivers seat. "Yeah, nice ride, much better than a minivan." With a half-smile, he adds, "You know, this is an emergency, I can run the lights and siren."


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2007)

Diego seems pleased with the dark suit.  "Chicago Ripper, meet the Latin lawman."  He takes a blessed magazine for his Glock.

"Go for it" Diego says of Cade's suggestion.  "I've always wanted to see how that looks - from the _inside_ of the car."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2007)

Nick takes the magazine of blessed bullets, but doesn't load them just yet.  He'll save them for when he knows he needs them, and stick with the normal rounds for the time being.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Nick, we're going to need to know everything about this ritual. How many people are involved, anything unusual about timing...what sort of things can interrupt it."




He opens up his laptop after he gets into the van and starts running his search criteria.  He'll hit the most obvious places for information first, trying to find out whatever he can before they get to the location.

[sblock=ooc]research +17 (15 +2 for computer use).  Hopefully there will be enough time to get some information before we get there.

Also, I just realized that any research Nick does through a computer he gets a +2 synergy bonus for his ranks in Computer Use, so my earlier check should have a result of 37 rather than 35... if that matters. [/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 28, 2007)

Larry had met some FBI agenst once. A Fed was one of those easy things to spot, once you knew what you were looking for. The badly concealed weapon, the shades, the uncool car. And the most important, that smooth tone of voice that shouted arrogance and competence, as if those weeks at Quantico made you a supercop or something. Donning his clothes, Larry used blessed ammo on the Glock and regular ammo on hi Sites M9 he was careful to hide in an ankle holster. He helps out the others with there "disguises", giving them advice on how to act around the locals.



Disguise +10 
Sleight of hand DC 23 to spot the ankle gun.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 29, 2007)

OOC: Shayuri, could you update your character sheet in the rogue's gallery? Thanks.

You pull out of the parking lot of the Hoffmann Institute facility, and make their way to the latest crime scene of what the media is calling the Chicago Ripper. The screaming sirens and flashing lights let you bypass traffic with ease, and ignore most traffic laws, resulting in you getting there in record time.

The crime scene is typical of its type. The street around the alley has been cordoned off with police tape, and several police officers are keeping the rather large crowd from getting anywhere near the scene. There's reporters, cops, paramedics and the usual gawkers. The flashing lights of the police cars and ambulance lend a surreal red glow to the scene. From your position, you can't actually see the crime scene.

"You the FBI agents?" a uniformed officer says, walking up to the driver's side of the SUV. "The Lieutenant's expecting you. Follow me. Hope you haven't eaten yet. This one's ugly."

shayuri
[sblock]At the edge of the crowd, next to the police tape, you recognize some of the reporters from the newspaper you work at. They're trying to get a police officer to answer some questions, with little success.[/sblock]

industry
[sblock]Unfortunately, you don't have enough information to determine the precise ritual, though you do manage to determine a few things. First, that the time must be important, given that each murder so far has occurred at six PM. Second, the location of the sacrifices must be important, or the killer very careless, since the murders are committed in fairly public areas, rather than a hidden area. If you can get more information on the specifics of the ritual, you may be able to determine which one it is.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 29, 2007)

Flashing his badge, Larry  nods at the uniform. "Yes, we're the FBI. Let's go see your Lieutenant. On the way, you can answer some questions." Getting out of the car, Larry is still shaky from Cade's breakneck driving, although he hides it well enough.

"Has time of death been established already?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

Nick will take lots of pictures (assuming there is a camera in our equipment somewhere); of the crime scene; the body; the markings, both individually and as a group; and of the surrounding area.  He'll transcribe the symbols on a piece of paper, along with the others from the other murders, in order.  He'll compare photographs to see if there is anything common about the area in general--why is he killing them in public, and how is he doing it in the daylight?  Lastly, he'll look for patterns of six.  Six murders, all at six pm.  Everything is a six.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 29, 2007)

Simply put, Cade is going to look busy and imposing. He'll assist Nick in his investigation, lending his own skills to augment those of others, but for once he just quiet. If anyone, aside from the FBI, nay Hoffmann Institute agents, ask him a question, he'll simply fix them with a look until they direct it to someone else.

OOC

Basically, Cade is focusing on the investigating part of things, aiding where he can and doing his own thing where he can, while letting Larry baffle the cops with BS.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2007)

Meredith quickly buries herself in a notebook, sometimes even using it as a shield apparently. She whispers to Cade, "Some of those reporters over there are from my paper...they'll recognize me if they see my face!"

That said, she keeps her back or the laptop towards the press, all the while trying to sneak peeks at the body, and write notes on the laptop about what the crime scene looks like.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 29, 2007)

The officer clears his way through the crowd, and lifts up the tape to let you in. He doesn't answer any questions, but directs you to the mouth of the alley, where another officer is standing guard, holding his hat in his hands, and looking distinctly green around the gills.

The murder scene is in the alley. It's almost exactly like the other's. This victim has been nailed to the wall with some spikes, and his chest is a bloody mess. There are more hieroglyphics burned into the wall, and the word Kafele written in blood. A few burnt out candles are in a semi-circle against the wall below the body. The victim's a young, Latino male. His clothing and tattoos suggest that he was a gang member. Aside from the method of death, there isn't much in common with the other photographs.

There's a group of detectives and police officers gathered around the body. The apparent leader, a uniformed red-headed woman, looking to be in her middle thirties, turns to face you as you approach. "As if I didn't have enough to worry about, what the hell the you want?" she snaps.

kinem
[sblock]You recognize the victim. Ricardo Viez. Not a friend or an enemy, but an associate you knew from one of the street gangs in the city. He never got out of the criminal life. The last you heard, he'd just gotten out of jail for car theft a few months agoo.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 29, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "As if I didn't have enough to worry about, what the hell the you want?" she snaps.




In a cold tone and looking the officer straight in the eye, Larry introduces himself. "I'm Special Agent in Charge Higgins, from the FBI's Behavioral science Unit. We're hear to collaborate with the Chicago P.D., if you want to turn this into a turf war, we can do it. You'll loose." 

In a calmer tone, Larry gestures the cop closer and speaks in a lower voice. "Look, this is the third murder with the same M.O. in the same number of days. Unless we get all our butts in gear, we'll be facing another of these scenes tomorrow. Anyway, I got orders from the director to get this solved as soon as possible. So I'll tell you what we're going to do. You will give me your complete cooperation on this, and in exchange you get all the glory in the investigation. I'll let you handle all public statements to the press, and all you have to do is say that thanks to the valueable cooperation of the Bureau you were able to solve this crime. But I kid you not: if you obstruct my investigation in any way, you're boss is going to get a call from my boss, and we all know who's going to win." Hopefully the combination of carrot and stick would be enough to get the cop cooperating.

Once again in a louder voice, the con man points to Cade. "This is Agent Black. I'd appreciate if you're department could get whatever info you have to him, as well as answer any question he or anybody else of my team may have." Turning to Nick he adds, "This is Professor Wells. He's an expert in ritual markings, and I'd like for him to have complete access to the crime scene."

"So, is any of this going to be a problem."


[sblock=GM] 

Larry has a sudden insight.

How similar is July Harper to Meredith
How similar is Jon Simpson to Nick
How similar is the Latino to Diego?

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

Safely away from the reporters, Meredith folds the laptop. On seeing the crime scene, it feels like she's splitting in half. One half screams and gibbers and does all the theatrics that she migh have done once. The other half looks at the scene as if it was a picture or movie. Most of her attention on the scene, she starts putting on a pair of rubber gloves, and produces some tweezers from her pocket.

(Investigate +11 to look for clues or oddities in the crime scene)


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 30, 2007)

Cade will lend himself to Meredith as a physical blocker, which basically means that he'll impose himself in between her and the other reports, casually, while they both do their jobs. It's a security method that works a lot for bodyguards, but instead of a bullet, Cade is stopping direct vision or camera shots of Meredith.

While doing this, Cade will organize any information given to him by the local authorities and give it out to the various members of the group - basically, he'll be a data Nexus. Also, just to see how it works, he'll try out the motion sensor on his PDA, just to see how it handles a large populated area.


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2007)

Diego stares as closely as he can at the body, for a moment almost seeming to be in a trance.

"Any ID found on the stiff?" he asks.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 30, 2007)

The lieutenant stares at Larry with a gaze that could melt through steel. Her nametag indicated that she was one Lieutenant Valerie Quinn. "I don't have much of a choice, do I?" she said. She snapped her fingers at one of the detectives. "Jonathon. Get the Feds here our case files."

"No ID yet," one of the detectives tells Diego. "We did a quick search of the body, he didn't have a wallet or anything else on him. Once we're done here, we'll run his prints, see if we got anything on file about him."

Friadoc
[sblock]The detective uploads the case files to your PDA. The police don't have much, and they're waiting on the autopsy reports of the two previous victims. There were no witnesses, and no patterns they could identify linking the crimes to any other known serial killers.

The motion tracker function so far seems to be working. It looks like it's indicating all movement within about six meters, with no anomalous reports.[/sblock]

iwatt
[sblock]There are some vague physical similarities, but that's about it.[/sblock]

Shayuri
[sblock]As you poke around the crime scene, you find some interesting damage on one of the brick walls of the alley. Two, small circular holes, about a foot apart, in the center of one of the larger blood stains, like something smashed into the wall. Beneath the holes, on the ground, you find what appears to be a chip of bone.[/sblock]

industry
[sblock]The hieroglyphics on the wall, now that you can get a closer look at then, are almost certainly magical in origin. You can't think of any other way that they could have burned into the wall in such a short period of time. They're definitely part of the spell from the two photographs, and you can now recognize the ritual as being a demonic, blood ritual, though the exact one eludes you. Demonic blood rituals, from the studies you've been making over the last month, are the most dangerous, often summoning a dangerous entity from another plane of existence, as well as being relatively easy to perform. No magical talent is needed, just the ability to commit murder and read froom a scroll.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 30, 2007)

_Well, that is about all my contribution here. Just act the part._ The young man adopts a pensive frown as he walks around the crime scene, getting close to each of his team for a short conference and then moving on. Mostly he justs acts as the boss, staring down anybody who tried to get to close.


OOC: Larry's pretty much all flash, no substance in this situation. Feel free to use him as a mouthpiece for any requests for the police. I see his BS abilities as a communal property 

As a side note, Larry noticed some vague physical similarities between us and the victims so far. Nothing very conclusive, but it was six of us against Akentanen last time.Probably coincidence, but worth checking out. he mentions it to each one as he does his rounds.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

"Nick," Meri calls, waving him over. "Get a shot of this."

She shows Nick a pair of holes in the brick wall, about a foot apart from each other, and right in the middle of a large bloodstain.

She waits for him to photograph the holes and the chip thoroughly, then picks up the bone fragment with the tweezers and slips it into an evidence baggie. She then carefully probes a little into the holes with the tweezers to see if anything is lodged inside.

"Bullet holes maybe?" she asks, not really believing it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick takes the pictures that Meredith requested, and studies the holes for a bit himself.

Can he tell if it is Akentanen that is being summoned from the spells, or something else entirely?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 31, 2007)

While running his data, Cade will walk over to Diego, once the cop has moved on, and asks him, "You doing ok? You look like you've seen a ghost."


----------



## kinem (Jan 31, 2007)

Glancing around to make sure the cop's out of earshot, Diego replies softly in Cade's ear.  "I ... I'm fine.  Ricky's dead, is all.  I'll have to look up some old acquaintances."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 1, 2007)

A man in a medical uniform entered the alley, and talked to Lieutnenat Quinn. She nodded, and then turned back to Larry. "Meatwagon's here. We're going to take down the stiff and send him down to the morgue, like the pathologist see if he can find anything," she said. "If that's alright with the Federal Authorities, of course," she added with a mocking tone.

Shayuri
[sblock]Checking the inside oof the holes reveals blood and bone detritus. This suggests that the holes were created by something that had punched it's way through a human body that was right up against the wall. Given the depth and smoothness of the holes, it was something that punched it's way through at a force stronger than any human with any weapon could conceivably achieve.[/sblock]

industry
[sblock]It's possible. Though it is somewhat unusual that his name only appeared at the second sacrifice.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Feb 1, 2007)

"Look Quinn, I'm sorry we got off on the wrong foot. Believe me, all I want is to catch the sicko responsible for this. Me I rather be out catching bank robbers or terrorists, instead of hunting the latest psychotic who likes how blood looks in the moonlight. But it's my job, and I'll be goddamned if I let this frak get someone else on my watch. There's a reason we get called in for this crap, and it isn't because we play nice with the local authorities. It's cause we get the job done. Now, the only way we're going to get this solved is if we all, feds and C.P.D., work together." Getting close to the Lieutenant, he adds in a softer voice. "The sooner we catch this jackass the better. Every victim starts eating you from the inside, making you torture yourself with self-doubt. You start wondering what you could have done differently, what mistakes you made. Help me, and I promise we will catch this guy."

In a louder voice he adds, "As soon as we're finished here, we'll go to the Morgue."

OOC: I was thinking of hitching a ride to the Morgue, but I'm not sure who to take with me.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

"Nick, look at this," Meredith says, motioning him over.

"There's...bits of...remains in the holes. It almost looks like something was driven -through- him, into the wall behind him. And with a LOT of force. A man couldn't do this. Maybe some kind of machine...I'm not sure. There should be some pretty massive puncture wounds on the body. Maybe that'll give us some ideas about what exactly was done."

Abruptly she turns away and puts a hand to her stomach. "Okay...I think I've seen enough."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2007)

Nick goes to the body to check for any puncture wounds that would match those in the wall, and takes the appropriate pictures.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 2, 2007)

"Punctures?"  asks Cade before he goes to investigate the impacts that Meredith is talking about. 

Using some evidence baggies and tools from the investigation kit, Cade will see if he can get any residue, as well as impressions, from the impacts that will help to identify their source.

"Let's see if I can get anything off of this,"  says Cade as he gets to work. "Good eye, Meredith."

OOC

I figure between Cade's investigation and technological abilities, he should be able to perform a modicum of forensics - plus, it'll be an excuse to buy it later.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 2, 2007)

Quinn softens a bit. "Okay, you've made your point," she said. "We both want the same thing here."

As the police officers and coroner's staff carefully remove the spikes from the limbs of the body, and lower it down onto the stretcher, it's easy to make out the two wide holes in the dead man's chest. Holes that would have easily destroyed the heart and a couple other vital internal organs.

Cade makes a few plaster casts of the impact zones, but can't determine anything specific about whatever caused them, except that is somewhat wide, and pointy as well. The institute database might have more information if you brought it in to be analyzed in the lab.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 4, 2007)

Getting the team together, Larry turns thing over to Cade. He could "talk the talk" to lead, but the grifter knew the other man could actually "walk the walk". "We're against the clock here Cade. I got the cops all sowed up here, I can probably get them to do the leg work we wont be doing, but I think we should get cracking. if the Doc is right, tomorrow at six they'll kill someone else. What do you think we should do?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 5, 2007)

After a moment of looking at the group, during which you can almost see yourself reduced to numbers on a sheet listing your skillsets and tradecraft, Cade formulates a plan of action.

"Ok, first off, ain't none of us a coroner, so we'll let him or her do their job," says Cade as he checks a couple of items on his PDA. "We can make a circuit of the other crime scenes and look for similar impacts, plus use the laptops on the drive to research the previous cases for similar wounds." With a nod, as things start to add up, he adds, "We can even start the circuit at the Institute, dropping off the plaster castings and material samples for examination."

"Unless anyone has a better idea," Cade offers. "I'd split up, but I don't think that's safe right now, at least until we've got a handle on the profile."

OOC

Basically, Cade is using his Smart class Plan talent, which should give everyone a +2 on their checks and such. I cannot remember if there is a check, as I'm at work and without a book, but if there is, assuming he makes it, things should be golden.


----------



## kinem (Feb 7, 2007)

Diego says, softly "I need to find some people I once knew and ask some questions about this guy." (Glancing at the cops nearby) "My contacts might know something, though you might as well believe in magic if you think I know who the stiff was.  It might be good to take someone with me, though."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 10, 2007)

So, are we going with Cade's plan? Should we move ahead?


----------



## iwatt (Feb 10, 2007)

"I'll go with Diego, while the rest follow Cade. We'll keep in contact with you guys. Watch your backs." As he turns to elave with Diego, he speaks in a lower voice so thatonly the latino can hear him. "If we see anything freaky, we´ll run. Us two running into something else, I don't like the odds. We've usually needed all the team's firepower in those cases. So let's play it cool"

Before they go to meat Diego's contacts, they'll switch to their regular clothes.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

Meredith seems a bit concerned, but nods. There just wasn't time to check everything that needed to be checked before zero hour unless some risks were taken.

"You guys be careful," she says to Diego and Larry. "Stay in touch." With that, she goes to join Cade and his gang.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 10, 2007)

Diego and Larry, following Diego's lead, eventually find themselves in a cheap bar, with a young man, obviously a member of street gang, named Diez. An associate of Diego. "So, what do you want?" he asks, looking at Larry suspiciously.

The two previous murder scenes had similar markings on nearby walls. Police reports acknowledge that, but were unable to determine what caused it.

The Institute files don't have any previous cases with similar wound patterns.

Back at the institute, Leo and Harland takes charge of the analysis in the lab downstairs at the plaster cast is dropped off.

"Interesting, looks like a tusk, but not quite," Leo comments.

"More like a spear. Give me an hour, and I'll have an ID on what this was, assuming the Institute's whatever made this before," Harland states.

Nick's search comes back positive with a connection of Akil and Akhentanen, in some of the Egyptian scrolls that no other historical institute has access to. The Cabal of Five. Akil, Akentanen, Kafele, Nassor and Sabola. Five former priests of Thoth who turned to the study of demonology and necromancy, and terrorized large parts of Egypt until they were slain.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2007)

Nick relays the information to the others.  "Maybe they're resurrecting all of them.  The Cabal of Five..."


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2007)

Diego looks at Diez.  "Easy, amigo.  Larry's all right, he and I have done some good business lately.

Since you ask, I'm looking for Ricky Viez.  Do you know what he's up to these days?"


----------



## Falkus (Feb 11, 2007)

"Don't talk to me about Ricky," Diez said, snarling. Diego had obviously hit a sore point. "That SOB was supposed to bring me a, ah," he glanced at Larry again, obviously not trusting him, and continued, "shipment four days ago, but he never showed, and I'd already paid him!"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 11, 2007)

"The Cabal of Five?" Cade says as he looks over the information. "Man, that does not sound good."

"So, who slayed them and how?" Cade asks, although he mostly expects the details to be lost in the sands of time.

While the crew is working up the details on the Cabal of Five, Cade will check in with Z about the sword, making sure everything went ok.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 11, 2007)

industry
[sblock]There's a few more details on the defeat of the Cabal in the Institute records than there was in the public history about the defeat of Akhentanen, but it's mostly just battle descriptions. It was the Egyptian army and priesthood that was primarily responsible, though there are vague references to a third group that lent vital assistance, but no details on them are provided. Insofar as you can tell, the scrolls detailing this assistance have been classified way above your security access level.

You get an update on research into the details of the ritual. A secure Institute facility in New York is going to send you copies of the demonic rituals they have in storage, to see if you can make an ID. Unfortunately, due to the security measures in place around these rituals (due to the inherent danger of them), and the distance,, it'll take about twenty-four hours for them to arrive in Chicago.[/sblock]

Z got the sword with no problems, and left it with Stanfield, but she's not in the building at the moment. Stanfield reveals the reason why. "Fifteen minutes ago, we found this," he says, showing Cade a computer. It's a website, containing pictures of the previous three murder scenes. The surroundings of the pictures make it abundantely clear that they were taken shortly after the murders, presumably by the person who committed them. The design of the website is fairly amateurish, consisting of pictures and text, which is mostly rambling phrases about how HE is coming, and that those who do not bask in HIS glory will be cast down and destroyed.

"Z went with Agent Lear to the internet provider hosting the website, she thinks she can find the name and address of the sicko that put this online from there."


----------



## iwatt (Feb 11, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Don't talk to me about Ricky," Diez said, snarling. Diego had obviously hit a sore point. "That SOB was supposed to bring me a, ah," he glanced at Larry again, obviously not trusting him, and continued, "shipment four days ago, but he never showed, and I'd already paid him!"




Seeing how his presence was causing trouble, Larry orders three tequila shots. "Look man, I'm cool. Let me buy you a drink." After the shots arrive he continues in lower voice. "We're looking for Ricky 'cause Diego thinks he can help us with a little job. Maybe we can help you find him. I doubt he'll be as suspicious of Diego as he probably will be of you."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2007)

Nick tells the director what he has found out, and that there is apparently more to be learned that he doesn't have access too.  "Think you can help with that?" he asks the director.  "We need all the intel we can get, and these _access levels_ are just getting in the way."

"And I hope Z and Lear don't plan on going to that address alone," Nick adds as he turns around to study the website.  "Otherwise we may be looking at their pictures on the internet."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 12, 2007)

Diez softens a bit with Larry's gift of alcohol, but is still somewhat suspicious. "Listen, if you find him, you let him know that I'm looking for him. Got it?"

***

"Don't worry, Lear and Z are just going to see what they can get, and come back here," Stanfield reassured Nick, and then added. "As for the files, I've reviewed them myself. They're classified above your level for a good reason. Allow me to reassure you, however, that the content of those particular files is not pertinent or helpful to the present situation."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2007)

"Is there any toxicology from the bodies?" Meredith asks Leo and Harland. "Any unusual chemicals or...or well, poisons in them?"


----------



## Falkus (Feb 13, 2007)

Leo shook his head, having already familiarized himself with the autopsy reports. "Just an elevated alcohol level in the male victim, but nothing unusual. No poisons, toxins or unusual drugs, even with our rather broader database of such things."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2007)

Meredith blinks thoughtfully, a notion forming.

"How elevated? Can we make an educated guess how drunk he was when he died? Based on how much is in his system and his body mass? And did the others have elevated blood alchohol? If so, maybe we're close to getting an MO."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 13, 2007)

"Great," Nick says, obviously frustrated.  "We have nothing then, really.  At least not until the files get here from New York.  I guess in the mean time we can just sit here and watch this web site, and wait for the next victim."


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Diez softens a bit with Larry's gift of alcohol, but is still somewhat suspicious. "Listen, if you find him, you let him know that I'm looking for him. Got it?"




"Oh, we will.  Don't worry" Diego says.  "If he does the job for me, and wants more, he'll find that lost shipment of yours.

So where do we find him?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2007)

Although Cade is sure that it has already been checked, he'll view all of the source information for the website to see what, if any, artifacts have been left behind in the code for the site.

He will also download the site, fully, to a secure USB Flash device, so as to have an archive of it and the images.

"Nice," says Cade with a smirk. "Bloggers were bad enough, now we got serial killer bloggers."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 14, 2007)

"So far, he's the only victim," Leo said, shaking his head. "Though we won't know for sure until the pathologist finishes his work with the latest one."

***

"Unless Z manages to come up with something," Standifled said, glancing at his watch. "If she gets a name and an address, we might be able to catch the killer in his or her home. Why don't do you go grab the rest of your team and pick her up? She should be done by the time you get there, and if she's got an address, you can check it out right away. Lear had to get back to the police station to maintain to her cover."

Friadoc
[sblock]You don't find anything indicating the identity or location of the website owner in the code. You do notice that while the general site design SEEMS amateurish, it's actually rather well coded, and is just being made to look amateurish.[/sblock]

***

"Hey, if I knew where he was, I'd go beat my package out of him myself," Viez stated. "Like I said, he disappeared four days ago, and nobody's been able to find him. I bet he skipped town my money and my package."


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2007)

"He might have skipped town" Diego says.  "I wanted to hire him all right, but he has something of mine too.  Do you know who he was hanging with recently?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 14, 2007)

Cade checks for a list of cultists who associated with the Pony-tailed man from the Library event, mainly to see if any of them are computer types. It's a hunch, but better than nothing.

"Can do, boss," says Cade as he gathers up his stuff and the crew, "We're keeping the 'burban, by the way." However, Cade quickly adds, "T'keep the cover working, sir."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 15, 2007)

"Last guy to see him, I don't know," Diez admitted. "But when he didn't show up to the meet, I went over to his place, but there was this black van pulling out of his driveway. Figured it was cops or narcs, so I got the hell out of there. Thought maybe he got arrested, but I'd have heard something by now," a thought strikes him. "Hey, maybe he sold my package to whoever was in that van."

***

There's one name on the list of known cultists with computer skills. Alan Dikaro, out in New York, but he disappeared off the radar two months ago.

"No problem, that's what it's for," Stanfield says, though Cade suspects that he's guessing the real reason Cade wants to keep it. "Yoo better pick up Diego and Larry on the way if they're done. If Z's got an address, you're gonna want the whole team together. We're dealing with real nasty customers here, after all."


----------



## kinem (Feb 15, 2007)

"Black vans can be tough customers" Diego says.  "I'd want to know if I ever run into those guys.  Did you notice the model, or the plate?  For that that matter, where's this house?  If Ricky skipped town, I don't guess he'd mind if I helped myself to whatever he didn't want to take with him."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 15, 2007)

Cade stifles the slight grin on his face, as he is quite sure that the Director knows, as sure as Cade knows he knows, hopefully the group will be able to pull off some better equipment requests after this mission.

As the group heads to the SUV, Cade looks over to Meredith and Nick and says, "I was looking at that site's code, who ever made the site look that bad, did it on purpose as the code's tight."

"I looked up associates of the Pony-tailed man from the library," says Cade while walking. "And the name Alan Dikaro, out of New York, popped to the top of the list." With a frown, though, he quickly adds, "But, he's dropped off the grid about two months ago."

"Maybe it's a wild goose chase," says Cade. "But, I doubt it. Up for trying to get a rundown on him while we drive? Maybe some research?" Cade says to Nick. "Or a phone call to some contacts?" Cade says to Meredith, but also adds, "Such as a certain wounded MiB?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

Meredith weighs the idea, but offers an objection. "It seems kind of thin to spend that favor on, unless we're out of leads," she suggests. "I mean, just because he knows computers doesn't necessarily mean he's behind the site. It could be someone we know nothing about; a new member. In fact, I was going to say I'm suspicious of the whole website thing, frankly. It's too big...too obvious. It may just be a red herring...something they threw up to lure us off scent."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 15, 2007)

Diez gives Diego an address, a small little house in a slum. "I don't know anything about the van. Just a van, I was to busy thinking about my own hide than to worry about something like that. Any, you find Ricky, don't let him know I'm looking for him."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 15, 2007)

"Maybe," says Cade to Meredith. "No worries then, although I doubt it's red herring, the codes too tight and I'm not a believer of coincidences." Cade starts up the SUV and continues, "My money is that this is a power play combined with revenge, now I think we have a tight enough lead on the guy to not really need to call in favors, yet, but dollars to donuts, he's involved."

"That said," says Cade as he looks at you both. "I won't be putting any blinders on, I might be focused, but my mind is still open."


----------



## iwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Diez gives Diego an address, a small little house in a slum. "I don't know anything about the van. Just a van, I was to busy thinking about my own hide than to worry about something like that. Any, you find Ricky, don't let him know I'm looking for him."




Some of the spanish he'd picked up in juvee came back. "No te preocupes, mano. He'll never know who sent us. Now we really got to go Diego, or the Jefe is gonna get pissed." After saying farewell to Diez, Larry leaves the bar and phones Cade, still careful to keep his cover. "We got an adress on Ricky, Jefe." After relaying the info, and the fact that a black van had been checking him out and he'd dissapeared 4 days ago. He adds. "We're going there now, unless you need us for something else?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Maybe it's a wild goose chase," says Cade. "But, I doubt it. Up for trying to get a rundown on him while we drive? Maybe some research?" Cade says to Nick.





"On it."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 18, 2007)

"Solid,"  says Cade right before he gets a cal from Larry, which he relays to Nick and Meredith once it's done. "We're on the way to meet-up with Z, right now. But if you're still running down that lead, then we'll try to tie in once we get an address from Z, ok?"

In fact, Cade plugs his phone into a handsfree cradle, switching the conversation to an ear-piece, as the SUV is loaded up and headsout.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 18, 2007)

Meredith, Nick and Cade make their way to the provider's building. On the way, Cade got a call from Z. "I just finished analyzing the files," she said. "I got a name, Alan Dikaro, at Apartment 512 of the Lylan Building."

At the provider, Z's already waiting outside, looking her usual chipper self. As the team arrives, she spots them and starts heading for them across the street. That's when it happens.

A black van screeches around the corner, and clips Z, knocking her to the ground in the middle of the street. A black sedan follows the van around the corner, and stops right behind it The side door of the van slides open, and a man in robes and a skimask leaps out, and starts pulling Z into the van. A second man, similarly dressed and holding an AK-47, covers the street from inside the van.

***

At roughly the same time, Diego and Larry arrive outside Ricardo's house. A small, one story building in a slum next to other buildings. It's run down, and only just passes the criteria that would otherwise have it declared to be condemned. Lights are off, and it doesn't look like anybody's home.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2007)

"If we're lucky, there could be some clue inside about him dealing with the perps."

Diego looks around for vans or observers.  If he sees nothing suspicious he rings the doorbell.  Assuming there is no answer, he'll try the knob.  If it's locked, he'll look for a back door or open window that might allow entry, and try that.  If there isn't such, he'll try to force the door, putting some effort into it.

(ooc: full round actions, total of +4 for Str check or possibly +6 if Larry aids, take 20 unless Larry interrupts)


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 18, 2007)

"Alan Dikaro, huh?"  Cade says with a slight chuckle before he begins to fill 'Z' in about his examination of the website's code and cult members associated with the pony-tailed guy. However, the mirth quickly turns to ash in his mouth as Cade tries to shout out a warming to 'Z'. "Z!"

Yet, none of it slows Cade down as he does two things at once.

Hitting a button on his PDA, Cade knows that 'Agent Down' message was just dispatched to Hoffmann that gives their GPS location, and then he yells to his comrades.

"Hold on tight folks,"  Cade shouts as he slams the accelerator to the floorboard. "This could hurt, ALOT!"

With his sidearm at the ready, Cade aims the front end of the SUV towards the dark van, he positions the SUV so that if it does take any fire from the AK-47 it'll be on the driver side of the SUV.

OOC

Ok, first off, I'm spending an Action Point on the skill check/drive check that Cade is attempting to pull off, as I wanna make sure that it works.

His goal is simple, to disable to opposing vehicle, put his teammates on the opposing side away from the AK-47, and hopefully turn this into a surprise attack.

Second, I'm hoping that this can be used as a 'Plan' tweak too, so as to give Meredith and Nick a better shot at making any rolls need.

Anyhow, knock on wood, I hope this works and sorry for hijacking my associates.  If it wasn't Z, Cade might have reacted a bit calmer.

Lastly, the sidearm is at the ready to avoid having to draw it, but dang this could hurt.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 18, 2007)

As Cade slams down on the accelerator, the driver of the van sees him coming, and hits the gas, jumping the van forward as the man in the back finished pulling Z into the van. The one with the Kalashnikov fired, but sudden start knocked him off balance, and he sent the burst of 7.62mm ammo harmlessly into the air.

The sedan behind the van, whose driver wasn't quite on the ball as the van's, started to move forward as the van move forward, with the end result that Cade plowed the suburban right into the driver's side door, killing him instantly. Looking through the now cracked glass of the front windshield, it can be seen that the driver and the passenger are both dressed the same as the men in the van, and the passenger is also carrying an AK-47. He seems to have been rendered unconscious by the collision.

[sblock]
Cade's drive check was 20, the van driver's was 27
The team's Suburban takes 17 points of damage, lowering its HP to 21.
[/sblock]

***

Diego can't see anybody inside the house, and rings the bell. As he does so, he gets a sudden sense of danger, something is very, very wrong, feeling this as if by a sixth sense. As a result, he manages to duck to the side of the door as a burst of bullets tear through the door right where his chest was a second ago.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC Ok, this action is based on the assumption that I hit their driver side with my driver side  OOC

IC

Quickly, Cade dives out of the driver side window of the SUV, across the hood of the car that he had just hit and attempts to draw the Kalishnikov from the sedan's passenger side and almost fires a burst of automatic fire into the rearward, driver's side tire of the fleeing van.

However, before firing, Cade notices something about the tires, shouts an expletive, and then he thumbs the safety on the AK-47 and throws it, buttend of the stock first, through the open driver-side window of the SUV.

Quickly, Cade handcuffs the unconcious cultist to the steeringwheel of the car, trying to ignore the remains of the driver that he killed, before he scrambles across the roff of the car back into the SUV.

OOC

Yeap, Cade's spending another action point, that makes two out of sixteen thus far. 

Also, for the record, Cade threw the SUV into neutral, but left it running, when he dove across the hood of the vehicle.

Now, if this action is deemed too much, or what not, let me know and I'll retcon it via an edit. 

I like the movie feel of it, but I can understand if it is too much. Also, if it is obvious that the van is just peeling out of there and there is no way Cade could pull this off, that a hot pursuit would make more sense, then obviously he'd made that call instead.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Diego can't see anybody inside the house, and rings the bell. As he does so, he gets a sudden sense of danger, something is very, very wrong, feeling this as if by a sixth sense. As a result, he manages to duck to the side of the door as a burst of bullets tear through the door right where his chest was a second ago.




Shocked, Diego draws his Glock and looks for a good place to take cover, then moves to it if possible.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 18, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> I like the movie feel of it, but I can understand if it is too much. Also, if it is obvious that the van is just peeling out of there and there is no way Cade could pull this off, that a hot pursuit would make more sense, then obviously he'd made that call instead.




OOC: I'd allow it, since it's such a damn cool move, but since I just rolled a 28 for you on your knowledge (technology) check, there's something you should know before you make a final decision on what to do.

Now that Cade is close to the van, he can make out that the tires are run-flat tires.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

(aw man...hope this is okay. If not, I'll just have her shoot at the van instead. )

Meredith, still in shock over the incredible -suddenness- of everything, reacts with a sudden blast of insight. She grabs one of the small tracking devices from the SUV's equipment box, then leaps out the passenger side back door to hurl the tiny gizmo as hard as she can at the fleeing van!

(+4 to hit, spending AP on this one...oh yes. If there are no such devices in the SUV, then she'll just shoot at it...and no AP. )


----------



## iwatt (Feb 19, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Shocked, Diego draws his Glock and looks for a good place to take cover, then moves to it if possible.




Larry had been keeping an eye out while Diego checked the doors. He was about to mention that he could jimmy the lock when he heard the gunshot. Looking around the garden, he leaps behind whatever cover he can find, taking a bead on the doorway with his gun. "FBI, come out with your hands in the air."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (aw man...hope this is okay. If not, I'll just have her shoot at the van instead. )




OOC: It's just fine, though, of course, you'll have to wait for the combat result post to see whether you succeeded or not 

Just to let you guys know, in order to keep two separate combats flowing smoothly (I'd rather hoped to have the entire team together for this, oh well), from here on in, I will only post the combat results once everybody in both groups has posted their actions.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2007)

ooc: sorry I've been awol for a bit.  I'm back now. /ooc

Nick catches the the assault rifle that Cade threw into the SUV and quickly gets out and takes aim on the fleeting van, and opens fire without hesitation.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 19, 2007)

Meredith hurls the tracking device at the fleeing van, and just manages to get it in through the side door as it closes, though she can't tell whether or not the men inside noticed it.

Cade manages to pull off a stunt right out of the movies, and throws the AK to Nick, who catches it smoothly, and peppers the rear of the retreating van with automatic fire, putting some holes in the back.

The van itself starts to accelerate as it speeds down the road.

***

Diego and Larry both found cover behind a small, stone wall near the door. Whoever is inside ignores Larry's demands to surrender, and keeps firing. After a few seconds, the shooting stops, and there's a click, click, click noise from the room behind the front door.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 19, 2007)

As Cade slides back into the driver's seat, he shouts out to Nick and Meredith. "We gotta catch 'em, get in!"

Quickly Cade flips on the flashing lights and the emergency siren, in order to gain ever edge that he can for the pursuit, and he quickly tears out after the van once Nick and Meredith are inside.

"Meredith, call it in to Hoffmann, let them know we've got two cultists in the sedan, one dead and one alive,"  says Cade as snaps a quick U-Turn to get aimed in the right direction. "Let them know that the other cultists have 'Z'."

"Nick, contact Diego and Larry, tell them to drop what they're doing and try and meet-up  en route," says Cade with a frown. "Or, at least en chase."

It's obvious that the young man is not only worried about 'Z', but downright pissed off about it, although they've never appeared to have more than a working relationship. 

oO I'm not losing anyone, d@mnit! Oo  thinks Cade in a fit of concentration.

OOC
Ok, as if 2 were not enough, how about 3 action points toward my skill check on drive for the beginning of the pursuit.

Unlike most 'official' pursuits, Cade's goal is not to get the van to pull over, but to make them stop as quickly as possible. If he can, Cade will pull along side the vehicle and give Nick an open shot at the driver. If not, he'll try to run them off the road, even beat up the SUV should have more mass than the van.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 19, 2007)

_I've got a bad feeling about this._ In alow whisper, he tells Diego. "I'll take the door, you shoot whoever it is."

Moving quickly, Larry scuttles towards the door, barreling forward in an attempt to bash through.*



If the door opens outwards, Larry won't try to bash through. He'll instead try to pull the door open, clearing the lane for Diego to go through.


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2007)

"You crazy!" Diego whispers.  It is not a question.

Diego will attempt to peek through the door if it opens, shoot any bad guy he may see, then duck back out of the doorway.  (ooc: Try to use door frame as partial cover.)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Meredith jumps back in the SUV and says, "I think I got one of the trackers in there. It was just before you shot it...they might not have noticed."

Then she's grabbing a cellphone and calling in. "This is field agent Meredith, I need to talk to the duty officer," she explains to the Hoffman rep. "We need a cleanup on..." she looks outside to see the streets. "4rth and Westlock Ave. We're in pursuit of a captured agent. Yeah. Tell him it's Zee. Thanks. Oh...and there could be a tracker in there. Yeah, see if it goes up on the big map and intercept it if you can. We're northbound. Yeah. One sec."

She looks up from the phone. "I'm gonna stay on the line and update dispatch about where we're going. Hoffman might be able to send us some help if we can stay with them!"


----------



## Falkus (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC: I probably won't be able to make any posts from Wednesday afternoon to Saturday evening. I finally got employment as a video game tester at BabelMedia in Montreal, and I'll be staying with my grandfather while I undergo job training on Thursday and Friday, and I won't have access to the internet.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC

First off, congratulations! That sounds like a very entertaining (obviously) and enjoyable job opportunity - goodness knows, it beats my internal help desk monkey job.  :\ 

Second, don't worry about it. While we all enjoy the game a lot, it is still just that, a game, and the real world not only does take precedent, but it should.

We're all still gonna be here, with much anticipation, so get things in hand and we'll see you soon enough.

Once again, though, congrats!


----------



## iwatt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, congrats as well. Sounds like a nice job.

Now we wait for saturday when Meredith opens a can of whopass on the fools who kidnapped Z.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2007)

Whoa. Me? Er...I'll try, of course. I ain't a slayer yet though. 

Also, congrats Falkus!


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2007)

I disagree.  It is absolutely imperative that you quit your new job immediately so that you may devote all of your time and attention to us and this game.  Afterall, who needs video games when you can sit behind a desk and roll dice all day?

In all seriousness, congrats, and good luck.  We'll be here when you get back, I'm sure.


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats, Falkus!


----------



## Falkus (Feb 25, 2007)

OOC: I'm back! I'm now a Functionality QA Tester (Grade One) at BabelMedia in Montreal

IC:

Larry smashed through the door, already weakened by both prior neglect and the passage of about thirty 7.62 × 39 mm bullets through it. The room inside seemed empty of people at first glance, but mechanical sounds behind a couch that had been dragged out into the center of the room and was facing the front door indicated the presence of a man reloading a gun.

Diego fired a shot at this man, but the cover he had from the couch resulted in him missing completely.

***

As Meredith, Nick and Cade piled back into the SUV, the other van continued speeding down the road. Cade took off in hot pursuit, but was unable to make much headway, resulting in the van having a lead of about a hundred feet.

Meredith got on line with Stanfield and Ryker back at the office. Stanfield sounded upset, but was keeping his emotions in check. "Do whatever it takes to get her back. I'll get the police to send help. You're acting as FBI agents, after all."

"This is Ryker, I'm talking with some of the techies in the labs," Ryker added. "We've got some odd chatter on the radio. We think it might be the kidnappers," he named a frequency. "Switch your van's radio over to that."

Switching the radio's frequency was quick, and turned up results, two men talking to each other.

"... have the final sacrafice, but agents of light are in pursuit, Master, and have placed a tracking device within our vehicle." said a male voice. Judging by the background sounds, he was in a rapidly moving vehicle.

An older man replied. "Follow the plan we set out. Do not deviate from it, but once you have lost or disposed of the bringers of light, use their device to mislead them when you take the sacrifice to my disciple. Do not fail in this."

industry
[sblock]Nick recognizes the voice of the older man. It's a voice he hasn't heard in years, and hadn't expected to hear.

It's the voice of Cliff Kenzington[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2007)

"We'll get her, sir," says Cade with convinction. "And we'll burn these sons of b#tches down, too."

"Ryker, d'ya think the boys can get a triangulation off this freq?"  Cade asks as he works up an idea in his head. "They know we've got a tracer on 'em, plus the location of the van, but they don't know that we can hear their conversation...so, can we get the leader's locale?"

WHile talking Cade is still pushing his pursuit, hard and fast, hoping to chip away at the cultists' lead.

OOC

Once again, Falkus, congratz! Sounds like yoe've a cool job to look forward too.

Cade is going to drop another AP, his forth, on assisting his drive checks for the pursuit.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 26, 2007)

"Toss the gun, jackass. We've got you covered. This is the last chance." In a crouch Larry extends his gun, ready to fire at the first indication that the man isn't surrendering.


OOC:

Unless the guy tosses the gun, Larry is ready to shoot him when he has a clean shot.


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2007)

Diego readies to fire, then duck back around the doorframe, if the man attempts to pop up over the couch without surrendering.

_There might be a chance in hell that he'll surrender.  Not going to happen here on Earth though._


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 26, 2007)

ooc: Holy using my own background against me, Batman! 

Nick freezes, as if he'd seen a ghost--or heard one, as the case may be.  He can feel the bile rising up through his throat and he swallows hard, trying to keep his breakfast down.  His fists clinch, not in anger, but to hide their trembling, and images from his past suddenly come rushing back, flooding his memory like a torrential rain.

To others it was a barely audible whisper.  To Nick, it was a lightning bolt going off inside of his head when he said, "I know that voice."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

Meredith looked at Nick, doubletaking. Then she leaned over and touched his shoulder.

"Who?" she asked urgently. "If you know his name, we can nail him. We'll have the Institute run a search. Who is he?"


----------



## Falkus (Feb 27, 2007)

Cade guns the engine of the SUV, and cuts through traffic, as the cultists slow down as they try to navigate without hitting anything. As a result, Cade manages to cut the lead down to fifty feet. Sirens in the distance indicate the arrival of the Chicago Police on the scene.

As Cade gets closer to the van, the back doors swing open. Two cultists with AK-47s are standing there, and they open fire on the SUV. The first cultists misses, but the second manages to pump a five round burst into the engine. Omnious black smoke is starting to come out of the engine block.

[sblock]The SUV takes 10 points of damage, leaving it with 11 hitpoints[/sblock]

***

Screaming, the man behind the couch stands up. He's a young male, dressed in robes, and he's holding an AK-47. He's screaming various obscenities, coupled with various religious terminology on the how the dark will overcome the forces of light.

Larry and Diego plug him twice in the chest, and his screaming cuts off, and he falls to the ground.

[sblock]Larry hits, dealing 8 points of damage
Diego critically hits, dealing 15 points of damage[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Feb 27, 2007)

"Nice shot, Diego. Report to the office what we've found, then let's check the rest of the house, make sure there's noone else around." With those words Larry moves to the fallen cultist and searches him for clues. He doesn't take long and joins Diego in sweeping the rest of the house. After making sure the house is clear they'll search more carefully for clues, careful not to disturb the scene too much.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meredith looked at Nick, doubletaking. Then she leaned over and touched his shoulder.
> 
> "Who?" she asked urgently. "If you know his name, we can nail him. We'll have the Institute run a search. Who is he?"




Nick barely shakes his head; his eyes are focused on nothing, as if he is looking right through Meredith.  He finds his voice, but barely; it is parched and raspy.  "Cliff.  They won't find anything.  It's Cliff Kenzington." 

As Meredith reaches to call it in, he grabs her arm, life finally coming back to his eyes.  "He was my best friend," she can see the tears begin to well.  "I thought he was dead."  He lets go of her hand to keep the tear from falling down his cheek.  

"They couldn't have been right," he says more to himself than to Meredith.  "They couldn't have been."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 28, 2007)

"Guys, this is touching and all," Cade shouts as he tries to maneuver the SUV into a safer line of attack while returning fire on the attackers from the van. "But do you think you could return their fire!"

OOC

Yeap, another action point, simply because they're so needed right now. 5th one down, going for the gold! 

Cade's AP is spent on his drive, thusly giving him the edge so he can shoot and fire.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "Nice shot, Diego. Report to the office what we've found, then let's check the rest of the house, make sure there's noone else around." With those words Larry moves to the fallen cultist and searches him for clues. He doesn't take long and joins Diego in sweeping the rest of the house. After making sure the house is clear they'll search more carefully for clues, careful not to disturb the scene too much.




Diego takes a look at the dead man; he tries to determine if the man _is_ dead.  "He's not someone I recognize, at least."

If the man is done for as he thinks, he will call in as Larry asked and search the house.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 3, 2007)

The cultist Larry and Diego shot is dead, thanks to their very accurate shooting. A cursory glance at the cultist notes that he's wearing an earpiece radio. More worrying, however, is the brick of C4 behind the couch, attached to what appears to be a radio controlled detonator.

***

Dodging assault rifle fire, Cade closed the gap between the SUV and the van, firing at it as he did so. He manages to get right up behind it, and rear end it slightly. Not enough to cause any noticeable damage, but enough to make the two cultists firing from the back to trip and fall forwards onto the hood of the SUV as the van pulled forward slightly to try to pull away from Cade. They lose their Kalashnikovs in the confusion, but start reaching for sidearms. They don't look noticeably pleased at their change in transport.

[sblock]Cade hits the van, dealing no damage (rolled double 1s)[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2007)

"Time for a physics lesson, @$$holes!," Cade shouts as he attempts to shake his unwanted passengers off of the SUV.

Cade will then slam on his breaks and jerk the wheel to the left or right before gunning the accelerator in order to catch-up with the van and, more importantly, 'Z'.

"If this doesn't work, guys, shoot them off," Cade says to his allies. "Since I doubt they'll miss from this range!"

OOC

Action Point-ville is a town I just love to visit.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2007)

Meredith grabs her gun and struggles to the side door, where she wrestles the slding window open. She holds on tight as Cade does his maneuvers, and prays he can shake them, because the idea of shooting people is giving her chills of horror. She knew how to shoot guns, thanks to the self defense courses she'd taken after getting the job at the paper...but she was no crack, marksman shot. Not by a long shot.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 4, 2007)

"I have a bad feeling about this, Diego." Larry looks around for a trigger mechanism, as well as studying the C4 from a distance. "I say we get out, this whole thing fairly scream of a trap."


OOC: I have a few ranks in DD, but I'm thinking this'll require Demolitions?


----------



## Falkus (Mar 4, 2007)

OOC: Yup, you need demolitions to disarm it. It's not a trap (mechanically, that is).


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2007)

"Way ahead of you" Diego replies as he heads out the shattered door.

When they are outside he tells Larry "You think they knew we were coming?  I'm going to report in.  Maybe they can send an explosives expert."  He calls in and reports what they found.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2007)

Nick, somewhat oblivious to reality at the moment, maneuvers to the side door with the assault rifle Cade threw to him.  Even if Cade's driving maneuvers succeed, Nick is going to shoot the bad guys when they land.  Whatever they've done to Cliff, they're going to pay.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 5, 2007)

As Diego and Larry stepped out of the house, there was a thunderous explosion behind them, and the whole house went up in a gigantic fireball, the shockwave hurling the two agents to the ground.

***

Back at the chase, the van managed to put fifty feet between itself and the SUV. Judging by the street signs that were whipping past, they were rapidly approaching the Chicago river.

The radio went on again, with Cliff's voice again broadcasting to the cultists and, unknowning, to the team. "Unfortunately," he announced. "Your brother who was to ambush the Hoffmann Institute agents was killed by them. He was weak. In my foresight, however, I have set a trap for them that I will now activate, ridding the world of two more agents of light."

(By the way, it isn't just a receiving radio, if you wanted to, you could talk to Cliff over it. Just FYI.)

Cade began whipping the SUV about. The cultist on the left lost his grip, and was sent flying off the vehicle, screaming as he met a bus coming the other way. The resultant mess is best left undescribed.

The other cultist drew a Glock 20 from under his robes, and Meredith quickly shot him the chest, getting lucky with her aim. The short, sharp crack of the gun was punctuated by the scream of the cultist as he fell off the SUV, and under its tires.

Nick opens up on the van with the AK, managing to do some damage to it. Another cultist inside pulls the rear doors shut.

[sblock]Meredith hits the cultist, dealing 11 points of damage, and he fails a balance check.
Nick hits the van, dealing 8 points of damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 5, 2007)

oO Damn it Oo thinks Cade as he hears Cliff's plan for the others. 

"Someone check in with LArry and Diego," says Cade as he tries to catch up with the van. "Let them know that they're in danger and to get the hell out of there!"

With the cultists now shaken off, Cade pours it on trying to catch the van and he will attempted a pit maneuver, in order to disable/stop the van.

OOC

Cade will spend an action point, yet again, like it's water, man!

Also, a pit maneuver is where I use the front edge of the pursuing vehicle to hit the reward edge of the opposing vehicle in order to cause it to spin and stall.

I'm sure many of us have seen this on TV and it works well.  I hope...


----------



## iwatt (Mar 5, 2007)

_Diego really can move fast when he wants_ The ringing in his ears, Larry ruefully shakes his head. "Well, there goes any of the evidence we might need. Remind me to stop charging blindly into rooms, Diego. Momma Higgins little boy is tired of getting shot at." Once again a reckless charge had saved him, but mostly out of luck and the cultist extremely bad aim. 

As the radio message checking on their status came in, Larry slowly stood up and dusted off the debris that had fallen all over them. "We're alright. Kind of. It was a trap, and someone tried to blow us up with a remotely detonated bomb. I guess there must be a observer with the trigger near bye. We'll try to locate him. Over." With those words, Larry tries looking for a good vantage point from which someone might have been watching them.


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2007)

Diego looks around as well.  "The dead guy had an earpiece.  The guy who detonated the bomb might have just heard us through the mike.

In any case I think this was a trap for us.  There were no clues in there.  The real clue is that they know who we are.  They picked Ricky _because_ I once knew him!"


----------



## Falkus (Mar 6, 2007)

OOC: I'm starting my new job tomorrow, but I don't have the internet hooked up yet at my new place of residence so it may be a few days before I can post again.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2007)

OOC

It's all good, I'm sure we all understand.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

Meredith jerks away from the window as the robed man falls off, nearly losing her grip on the gun.

"Oh my god!" she yelps. "Oh my god, I think I killed him." She flinches as he falls under the van. "Oh god...oh god..."

It's with eagerness she backs up into the van and gets on the radio to warn Larry and Diego. A few moments pass, and she calls up, "They're okay! The trap went off, but they saw it and got out in time!" Relief pads her voice.

She gets back on to Larry and reports, "We're in pursuit of the van that they took Z in. We found the radio frequency they're talking on, and it sounds like the boss knew you were there. He might have detonated it. Uh..."

Meredith relays the radio frequency to Larry. "Maybe we can find its origin if we work together. Compare signal strengths and triangulate...hell, I don't know. It's been a hell of a chase so far..." she winces as Cade accelerates and tries some crazy cop move to try to knock the target out of control.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 9, 2007)

"Diego, you started picking up some tech skills with Cade. You handle it. I'll drive." As they return to their vehicle he adds, "You might want to let the Institute know about the explosion as well, we might need them to cover our backs with the cops."


----------



## Falkus (Mar 11, 2007)

OOC: All right, I'm back. I've got my new high speed internet set up, and I'll be posting IC later today, once I get some other chores done.

Just an advisory, due to my new job, from here on out, I'll really only be able to post in the game in early mornings and evenings EST on weekdays.


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2007)

Diego calls in.  After speaking on the phone he tells Larry "There's something else going down right now.  Z's been kidnapped and the others are in hot pursuit."

On the phone he asks "Where should we go now?  Can we help?"


----------



## Falkus (Mar 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, Cade was unable to narrow the distance between the SUV and the Van. Up ahead, the van crossed a drawbridge over the Chicago river, and braked as it crossed. The reason for this quickly became apparent. Another man in robes ran from the control booth and leapt into the van, and the bridge started to rise.

Tracing the signal didn't achieve much, aside from determining that wherever Cliff was, it wasn't in Chicago.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2007)

"D@mm it!" swears Cade as he jams down the accelerator. "Hang onto your hats!"

Maybe it was too many years watching the Dukes of Hazzard as a kid, but Cade guns it in an attempt to make it to the bridge and jump the gap.

OOC

Yeap, another action point. If it seems like the attempt would fail, Cade will do his best to stop, however if there is a chance the jump would work, he'll commit to it.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 16, 2007)

In the SUV's current condition, there's no way it would make the jump in one piece, unless flaming fireball of agenty death counted as one piece. He pulled to a stop, with several cars of Chiacago's finest stopping too, and the cultists disappear into the distance.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 17, 2007)

Getting his bearing from the radio chatter, Larry makes his way through the Chicago streets toward the rest of his companions. In a mutter he adds for Diego's sake. "You know what would be nice. A plan in which we didn't walk into a room and get shot at. As plans go, I think Custer did better than we have so far."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2007)

Meredith calls Larry up, sounding upset.

"Larry! Diego! Are you in a spot you can cross the river? In a hurry! They just jumped over a drawbridge and we couldn't follow them! I'm still tracking, but any second now they could throw the tracker out, or make a fake stop. Is there any chance you could reach them?"

She consults the tracking devices and says, "I can give you a heading on where they are."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 19, 2007)

"Sonuva...."  Cade bites off the rest of his curse as he forces the SUV to a halt, knowing that the SUV wouldn't survive the jump.

While Meredith is talking with Larry, Cade starts to look for an plan another route to intercept the cultists' van.

Once Cade has a rough idea on the intercept plot, he'll take off again, hoping that some of the cops have the same idea.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 19, 2007)

_They want me to run a high speed pursuit? I usually have a wheel man for these things._ With a shrug, the young grifter moves to follow the directions that Meredith relayed through Diego. "Tell them I'll try to eyeball the bad guys and follow, but that we need a proper chase vehicle/driver. Pronto."


----------



## Falkus (Mar 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, Larry and Diego are just too far away to make an effective pursuit. They do their best, but the cultists had plenty of time to prepare. When the trail finally runs cold, the entire team is standing in front of a merrily burning van underneath an overpass, with the cultists nowhere in sight.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2007)

OOC

When did we last hear from the cultists on the radio? Is the transmission still working?


----------



## Falkus (Mar 23, 2007)

The last the team heard from the cultists was that they were abandoning their vehicle, switching transportation, and heading to the rendezvous point. There were no details, however.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2007)

"Frak it all to Hades!" Cade shouts as he slams his steering wheel. However, with a deep breath, Cade checks his anger as he looks at the others. "Okay, this ain't over, we gotta throw our heads together and find 'Z'."

"We gotta pool what we know, what we think we know, and get these bastards," says Cade with a methodical coldness. "Find them, rescue 'Z', and burn their world down around their ears."

"So, your friend Cliff?" Cade says as he looks to Nick. "If you were him, now turned into a murdering cultist, where would you be?"

OOC

Basically, Cade's trying to come up with a 'Plan'. *chuckles*


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "So, your friend Cliff?" Cade says as he looks to Nick. "If you were him, now turned into a murdering cultist, where would you be?"





"Someplace where'd you'd never find me," Nick says, emotionless.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Someplace where'd you'd never find me," Nick says, emotionless.




"If 'Z' dies," Cade says simply enough as checks to see if the Institute was able to triangulate the cultist signal. "Then there's no such place on earth, Nick. No where, no how."

"If you think there's a chance to redeem your friend, to recover him, then you gotta know one thing," Cade as while connecto to OSIRS via his PDA. "It expires if 'Z' does, the moment it happens, if it happens...do you understand?"

Although Cade is not trying to intimidate Nick, his tone being calm, given the circumstances, his implication is obvious - 'Z' dies, Cliff dies, period.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 23, 2007)

Larry doesn't take to kindly to Cade's bullying of the Doc, but there's no time to waste. "Settle down Cade. We'll get to Z in time, don't worry. Remember, we're the good guys, the ones with the white hats."

Turning to the rest of the team, he starts speaking. "We have two problems right now. One is finding Z before they use ehr for whatevr ritual they want. That's our number one priority. But we also will have to deal with the cops, given me and Diego left our prints all over a bombed out house, and you guys weren't exactly subtle with your wild car chase either. So we'll need to get into the coverup. So when you talk to the boss, see if they'll handle the coverup."


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2007)

"Maybe the Institute knows of some magic way to find her" Diego says, knowing it's not likely they wouldn't have already tried.  _A Discern Location spell would sure come in handy now._  Diego taps his head to try to rid it of such foolish thoughts.

"Or ... it seems to me that the cultists know a lot about us.  That bomber knew we would come to that house; it's probably why they picked Ricky.  I wonder how they knew.

Or ... we were monitoring their radio, right?  Maybe we could figure out where the guy on the other end is.  Like, faking a transmission from the cultists' van to get him to respond, then home in on him."  _Hey, that sounded smart ... or really stupid.  I don't know a damn thing about this stuff._


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "If 'Z' dies," Cade says simply enough as checks to see if the Institute was able to triangulate the cultist signal. "Then there's no such place on earth, Nick. No where, no how."
> 
> "If you think there's a chance to redeem your friend, to recover him, then you gotta know one thing," Cade as while connecto to OSIRS via his PDA. "It expires if 'Z' does, the moment it happens, if it happens...do you understand?"
> 
> Although Cade is not trying to intimidate Nick, his tone being calm, given the circumstances, his implication is obvious - 'Z' dies, Cliff dies, period.




Nick looks at Cade--almost _through_ Cade as he finishes his statement.  He starts to walk away, but then turns back and states simply, "Your simplicity is astounding."  His face begins to redden as he continues, "After what we've witnessed, just in our few days _in the know_, you have the gall the make presumptions of something which you obviously know nothing.  Tell me, just what makes you think that Cliff, a man to whom I would have once trusted my own daughter's life, is actually in control of what he is doing?  Maybe he is, maybe he isn't, but it is most definitely worth exploring before you go needlessly wasting brilliant lives because you want to get laid."

Nick turns and walks away without waiting for a response.  He knows he may be out of line, but with the revelations as of late, and the new knowledge that he may have been right all along about Cliff, he can feel the walls closing in.  He just needs time to think... alone.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 24, 2007)

oO He just doesn't get it Oo

"Really, Nick?"  Cade says with a casual tone. "You think this has to do with libido?"

"Those sick bastards have a member of our house, our team, and you think it's about sex," shouts Cade as he turns his back on Nick, shaking his head, with a mutter to himself he checks on what resources they have available, with a few choice, vulgar words of disbelief.

oO Hate me all you want, if it's between them or us, I choose us, hands down Oo

"The radio idea might work, Diego," says Cade as he looks to the young man with a smile. With a glance to Meredith, Cade says, "Not from the van though, but from the apartment...did we catch the guy's name?"

Looking to Larry, Cade asks, "Think you can pull it off? You'd have to act really hurt, barely alive, that way you can drag it out if they try to confirm your identity."

OOC

Yeap, that's the plan, which would give people +2s  to their rolls in executing it. Circumstance bonus. 

On a side note, IG, nicely done.   Bravo.


----------



## iwatt (Mar 25, 2007)

_Yeah Cade, you almost convinced me that you don't have the hots for Z. Not._ The byplay between the Doc and Cade had the risk of splitting the team when they least needed it. Looking at both of them, the two of them the smartest men he'd met, Larry decided to step in. "For a couple of really smart guys, you two sure are dumb. Until we know exactly what the hell is going on, why don't we hold off on the execution plans. But Doc, if we decide the guy needs putting down, we'll do it. So let's just focus in getting as much info as we can right now."




> Looking to Larry, Cade asks, "Think you can pull it off? You'd have to act really hurt, barely alive, that way you can drag it out if they try to confirm your identity."




Larry had seen a friend take a knife wound to the gut once. Juvee had been no walk in the park, so he knew exactly what sounds a seriously wounded man would make. " Me I'm... ough ... so thirsty .... it hurts...I'm so cold..."  With a shake of his head, he abandons his act and continues. "Don't worry about it. You give me a good cover story, and I'll sell it."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 25, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> _Yeah Cade, you almost convinced me that you don't have the hots for Z. Not._ The byplay between the Doc and Cade had the risk of splitting the team when they least needed it. Looking at both of them, the two of them the smartest men he'd met, Larry decided to step in. "For a couple of really smart guys, you two sure are dumb. Until we know exactly what the hell is going on, why don't we hold off on the execution plans. But Doc, if we decide the guy needs putting down, we'll do it. So let's just focus in getting as much info as we can right now."




Nick looks at Larry with the same, intent eyes.  "Don't think for one second that I won't try to save him if he can be saved.  But if it comes to it, if he needs _putting down_, I'll pull the trigger myself."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2007)

Meredith stares blankly at the spectacle, only half-seeing it. There's a discomfiting sensation in her head...the sound and feel of a car engine revving with no belt. Spinning faster and faster, but not GETTING anywhere. Then she feels something catch.

Returning to the instrument console in the van, she digs through the sheafs of printouts until she finds the map of the crimes so far.

"Hey guys. Do the ritual instructions specify that the sacrifices have to be done in particular place?"


----------



## Falkus (Mar 28, 2007)

The rituals have yet to arrive in Chicago, it'll be another day before they get to the office.

Only one lead left to investigate. The apartment of Alan Dikaro.

Stanfield calls up almost immediately. He's not pleased at the situation, he's not pleased at all. One of his people is in enemy hand, an enemy with a habit of sacrificing its kidnapped victims you've discovered, and this doesn't make him happy.

"Do whatever it takes," he said, simply.  "We'll take care of the clean up. Ryker thinks that whoever the cultists were talking to was outside of Chicago, but he can't pin down a location. I want you to go get Dikaro. Grab him, tear apart his apartment and bring him back here if he won't talk. Oh, and Harland's got some information for you about that plaster cast you brought in."

"It's a fiend," Harland said, coming onto the line. "In specific, the cast you brought me is of the arms of a Lesser Murdergaunt. Very, very nasty. It's arms are spears of bone, and it loves impaling people on them. Whoever your dealing with has access to some fairly potent summoning magic, given that they seem to be using it, rather than it being on a random murdering spree. Be careful. The last Murdergaunt the Institute encountered took out half a team of field agents before it could be killed."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 28, 2007)

"No worries, sir, we'll get 'Z', failure ain't an option," says Cade before turning a question to Harlan. "Any known weakness, Harlan?" 

OOC Once Harlan shares a weakness, if any, and others inquiry info from them, Cade will move on to the following planning. OOC

"I guess we're breaking out the heavy gear," says Cade after listening to the briefing from the home office. "Load up people, we're taking both rigs, it'd take too long to switch over."

"I'm thinking we take the iron hand in a silk glove approach," says Cade via speakerphone over the cell phones, en route to Dikaro. "Send Larry and either Nick or Meredith to the door, under some casual pretext, and see if we can talk an entry into the apartment."  With a pause as he turns, Cade adds, "The rest of us lay in wait, either to storm in if it works, or bust in if it fails."


----------



## iwatt (Mar 28, 2007)

"Somebody will have to cover any possible escape routes, in case he makes a run for it. I vote for Diego; he's the fastest one of us. I'll take Meredith with me, she'll seem less threatening." All of the sudden he grins and adds, "Hey, we'll get to test your new gadget Cade. Let us know if he's alone or not."


----------



## Falkus (Mar 31, 2007)

"Weaknesses?" Harlan replies. "We don't have that much information on them, but I happen to know a few things. Don't use fire. They don't burn easily. They don't really have any weaknesses. You have those blessed bullets and holy water, yes? Those should do the trick."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 31, 2007)

"You said Ryker can't pin point a location," Nick says, breaking his silence. "Start in Boston," his tone is matter-of-fact.  Staring through Stanfield he adds, "You know the address," and walks out of the room to sack Dikaro's apartment.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2007)

One the way to the Dikaro's apartment, Cade pulls over and makes an odd request of everyone.

"Okay, everyone take out your blessed ammo,"  says Cade as he does the same, beginning to unload the clip as he talks. "I want you to unload all of your clips and alternate the rounds, with the first round a normal round and the next blessed."

"We ain't got much, so I figured our best bet is stretching it out as much as possible," says Cade. With he slight chuckle, he adds, "Plus, who knows, maybe something will rub off on the other rounds."

Once that's done, Cade will continue driving to Dikaro's. "Check comms, make sure everything is working."

"When we hit the apartment, I'll go in first and then Nick, Meredith, Larry, and Diego, in that order, okay?"

"If we split up, however we split up, Meredith and the Doc will always have either myself, Diego, or Larry with them, period." Cade continues to layout the plan. "If it comes down to a choice between a black hat and one of us, it's us, we're not losing anyone...period."

"If there's an innocent involved," adds Cade, pausing as if this doesn't need to be said. "Well, there's worse ways to go."


----------



## iwatt (Apr 3, 2007)

"I'm not sure you're in the right frame of mind for leading a charge, Cade. We need answers, not bodies, yours included. I'm no hero, but I think it'll be better for all if I take the lead. Maybe I can talk them down. There's gonna be a pragmatist on the other side at some point." As he switches the ammo as per Cade's request, he continues with another thought. "Maybe you should cover their possible escape routes."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2007)

Cade pauses a moment, as Larry makes his request, before answering, in a matter of fact tone"People, I'm not planning for a bloodbath here, the big head's in charge, not the little one."

"With Diego and I in positon, front and back, it protects you three for the knock and greet," adds Cade. "If it goes bad, I take the breech, leaving our specialist to come next with a pair guns as back-up."

"We're playing catch-up here,"  says Cade. "They've out witted us twice, suckered us into splitting up, leading to a diversion, and almost killing two of us." He finishes, "Splitting up is a bad idea."


----------



## kinem (Apr 3, 2007)

Diego says "I understand we have limited ammo, but I'm not going to alternate my rounds like that.  I don't want to have to waste every other shot, and frankly, in the heat of battle I'm not sure I'd remember if I'm on odd or even shots."


----------



## iwatt (Apr 4, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "We're playing catch-up here,"  says Cade. "They've out witted us twice, suckered us into splitting up, leading to a diversion, and almost killing two of us." He finishes, "Splitting up is a bad idea."





"Well, you're the brains here, I'm just another pretty face. But don't go crying when they run out the back.."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "If we split up, however we split up, Meredith and the Doc will always have either myself, Diego, or Larry with them, period." Cade continues to layout the plan. "If it comes down to a choice between a black hat and one of us, it's us, we're not losing anyone...period."




_That's funny_, Nick thinks to himself.  _I don't remember being helpless._  He lets Cade finish without interruption and speaks when he's done.

"I'm with Diego about the bullets.  I think I'll stick with the normal ones for now; if they don't work, then I'll switch to the others.  I'm not keen on the idea of only every other bullet being effective."

Nick then begins to prepare his gear the way he sees fit.  The more perceptive of those around him may notice that he has gone deep into thought again, not hearing much of what else is said.

_Who is this guy treating me like I'm an invalid?  If he'd have done half of the research I have on this sh*t he'd be quivering in his boots right now.  I'm not sure he really has any idea of what we're up against.  Time will tell... time will tell._


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

Meredith sits, listening, but not saying anything. Her sword lies across her lap, and she runs her fingers over the scabbard of it unconsciously, making a little 'rrrrrrrup' noise over and over again. There's a peculiar sense of disconnection in her head, like a car out of gear. She could feel her mind revving, but it didn't seem to have much impact on her body. And to top it all off, no matter how she tried to focus, to concentrate, there was a phrase circling in the center of her that kept coming back up. Like an obsession, it repeated itself over and over, drowning out everything else.

"An unborn walks the world," she murmurs. "It has to die."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 4, 2007)

"Okay," says Cade with the relization that nothing he says right now will be taken in his intended context. "I'll watch the possible escape routes while you check the apartment."

"In close quarters combat seconds are death," says Cade en route to the apartment. "If you have a back-up sidearm, I'd recommend keeping it handy since reloads on semi-automatics take 2.5 seconds."

Reaching into his coat pocket, Cade produces his PDA and hands it over to Nick.

"When the motion sensor is on, the central dot is the holder," instructs Cade. "If you calibrate it before going in you can mark friendlies."

It is obvious that Cade is resigned to the descision, he's not sulking or pouting, just briefing the information that he can impart to help out. He'll anyswer any questions as he drives.

OOC

*grins* Just so we're clear, it's all good, Cade just ICly being overly protective and OOCly I think the RP is playing out nicely.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 5, 2007)

Dikaro's apartment building was a ten story affair. Not an expensive, luxury penthouse sort of place, but not a cheap, run down building either. From the information Z gave you, the man you were looking for lived in room twelve on the fifth floor.

The Institute had already pulled the necessary strings, so getting access to the building was no problem. The land lady could confirm that Dikaro himself had gone up to his apartment an hour previously. A fire escape ran right outside the back window of his apartment.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

"Any way we can disable that fire escape before we make ourselves known?  At least then if he tries to make a break for it, we'll know where we can scrape him off the concrete."  Nick looks to Cade, the man with the _plan_.

ooc: a look in the rogue's gallery says that Nick has the highest _disable device_ score, but he'll still run it by everyone before he makes any decisions.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 5, 2007)

"The best we could do is get it locked in the up position," says Cade as he looks at it. "But, someone could either jump from it, pretty easily, or just head to the roof." 

"We could lock the fire escape, and I could be up on the roof, but it'd be dangerous for anyone else," says Cade. "If there's a fire...well, it'd be bad and CPD ain't too thrilled about fidning fire escapes messed with."

"It'd probably be best if I watch the fire escape from down here," Cade quickly adds, "That way, if someone escapes and goes up the fire escape, I can tell you guys and someone can hit the roof access, but if they come down this way I'll be here."

While talking Cade reaches behind his seat and pulls out a large kit bag, which he sets on the console between the two front seats, and takes out his rifle, a WInchester 94, lever action rifle. With care, both for the rifle and for the safety of this in the vehicle, Cade aims the muzzle down and rest the rifle between his seat and the console, it's muzzle end is down by the accelerator of the SUV.


----------



## iwatt (Apr 5, 2007)

"Ok Doc, I don't want to know were you learned to jimmy a lock, but it's all yours." Checking his weapon safety for a last time, Larry does a last time audio check, confirming he is in contact with Cade. "We need some call signs, Cade. This is just lousy SOP. Besides call signs are cool." Clearly Larry is nervous, but in good spirits.

As they take the elevator to Dikaro's floor, Larry turns to Diego and says. "My turn to knock, mano. Hopefully the reception will be less lethal this time."

OOC: All I can come up for my call sign is Face, and I'd rather get something more original.
BTW, I mean to elt the Doc open the lock and then we breach. I assume we have a picture of Dikaro, so let's try to spaer him.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

ooc: not recalling, did Nick ever use the homemade explosive he made?  I don't think he did, but I want to make sure.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

Meredith accompanys Nick, still kind of distracted looking. Her clip is full of holy bullets, and she has a vial of holy water in her pocket ready to splash on her sword should it be necessary. It struck her that she ought to feel frightened, but that mantra swirling inside her made a clear, calm spot...like the eye of a storm. All her emotions were outside that place, leaving her perfectly clear, except for those words that drove her.

Was this where it was hiding? Was it here?


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 5, 2007)

"Don't look at me," says Cade as he confirms the comms are working. "I'm lousy at nicknames."  After a slight pause, he adds, "It's probably because I never had one."

While the others enter the building, Cade will keep an eye on what he can, including turning the radio back on to the previously used/listened-in-on frequency that the bad-guys were one earlier.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

Diego puts his blessed clip into his Glock.  "Better depleted than dead."

"Call signs are a good idea, in case anyone is listening.  Call me ... Mace."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 8, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: not recalling, did Nick ever use the homemade explosive he made?  I don't think he did, but I want to make sure.




OOC: No, he never did use it.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 8, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: No, he never did use it.




[sblock]Got some stats on it so I can add it to his equipment list?[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Apr 8, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock]Got some stats on it so I can add it to his equipment list?[/sblock]




[sblock]It has been over a month since he made it, and it's not exactly the sort of thing you carry around with you. If he wants to make another one, though, there's nothing stopping him, and it would function like a molotov cocktail.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Apr 11, 2007)

OOC: Any more planning you want to do, or shall we cut to the apartment?


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Any more planning you want to do, or shall we cut to the apartment?




ooc: I'm all for cutting.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

(hee...I thought we were already there. )


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 12, 2007)

OOC
Cut away.


----------



## kinem (Apr 12, 2007)

ooc: cut


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2007)

Dikaro's apartment door was slightly ajar as our heroes approached, and a light slipping out from the crack indicated either that someone was home, or he was very careless with his home security. The motion dector determined that there was one person pacing around in the room.

"You have to tell me where the ceremony will be completed!" came a voioce from inside the room. "Or I don't get the power!" He was talksing in a harsh whisper, but not quietly enough.

"Dikaro, Dikaro, Dikaro," came the voice of Cliff Kenzington. It sounded like Dikaro was talking to him on a speaker phone, conveniently enough.l "You just simply don't understand your role in things. It wouldn't surprise me if the Hoffmann Institute has already tracked you down. Your role in this scheme is done. You should accept that, you're a loyal member of the Secret Masters of Thoth, so act like one."

"You wouldn't have the final sacrifice without me! I practically delivered her to you. I deserve to take part in the final ceremony!"

"Your talents are hardly unique. Web design isn't exactly a rare talent. But, you've talked me into it. Do you still have the briefcase you were delivered, the one I told you not to open?"

"Yes, yes, it's here."

"Good, open it. You'll know what to do after that. Goodbye, Dikaro."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

"Bomb," Nick says almost casually before drawing his gun and bursting through the door.

"Stop!" he shouts, aiming his gun towards Dikaro.  "Don't touch that briefcase.  Back away from it, or I _will_ shoot you."

Of course he doesn't really know there is a bomb in the briefcase, but he was acting purely on instinct now.  Nick knew explosives, so did Cliff; they were practically brothers at one time.  And that's exactly how Nick would do it if he were Cliff right now.

Nick edges closer to Dikaro; his hands are steady as the barrel approaches Dikaro's head.  "Nothing anyone can summon has the power to do to you what I will if you don't start talking now.  Where is she?"


----------



## iwatt (Apr 12, 2007)

_Damn, Doc. That was quick._ still slightly shocked by Nick's quick thinking. Bursting into the room, the con artist put's on his grimmest face while he points his gun at the man as well.

"You better answer the Doc, Dikaro. He's a nice enough fellow; I'm not. You don't want me to do the asking." The room seems to visibly darken as Larry continues, his gun unerringly aimed at the man's head. As Meredith walks in with her sword, he adds with a deadly grin. "And she can carve you quicker than a thanksgiving turkey with that, so I wouldn't reccomend any dumb ideas."


OOC: Intimidate +9 and whatever having a gun pointed by two poeple will give.


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2007)

_We're here in the "'Nick' of time" it seems.  Of course, it's a bomb.  And he's a killer cultist, and we're walking right into the room with that bomb.  Stupid!_

But Diego joins the others anyway, waving his own Glock.  "I'm a pretty good shot too, Dik."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 13, 2007)

OOC

 

Now that's the coolhanded approach.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Meredith grips the hilt of her sword, but doesn't draw it yet. She locks eyes with Dikaro and says in a calm voice that belies the whirlwind of voices, confusion and fear that storms inside her, "Dikaro look at me. You're caught, but you're still alive. The case is a trap. You've always been expendable to them, and they've always planned to kill you eventually. That's something we won't do to you, unless you force us. Don't do something stupid because you're afraid. Think. You're a smart guy. Put the pieces together, and do the smart thing."

She adjusts her grip, grimly aware that her palm is sweaty.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 14, 2007)

"You are agents of light, here to misguide me, mislead me. Prevent me from reaching my destiny," Dikaro said, speaking in the hard tone of a fanatic. He started to inch towards the briefcase which was sitting on the floor near the window.

The room itself was fairly spartan, not much in the way of amenities or excess furniture. The most prominent item was a disassembled computer on a desk. Various shattered components lay on the table, with a hammer and a magnet prominent among them.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "You are agents of light, here to misguide me, mislead me. Prevent me from reaching my destiny," Dikaro said, speaking in the hard tone of a fanatic. He started to inch towards the briefcase which was sitting on the floor near the window.




True to his word, Nick fires a round (aiming for his leg or some other non-lethal part).  "I told you to back away.  Trust me when I tell you that I'm not playing with you."

He steps closer to Dikaro.  "Now where is the girl, and where is Cliff?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

Meredith launches herself at the case, hoping to take advantage of his perfectly natural hesitation when facing down gunmen, to reach it first and make sure it stays closed for the moment.


----------



## iwatt (Apr 14, 2007)

_Damn it. The gunshot will get the police all over us._ With a fatalist shrug, Larry turns to the Doc as he rushes forward. "We wanted him alive, remember." Larry had missed his chance to play high school football, but he was a Bear's fan after all. With a powerful leap he aims a tackle at Dikaro.


OOC: Use an Action Point on my grapple attempt.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 14, 2007)

oO Nice Oo thinks Cade as he hears the gunshot.

Using the FBI cover established by the Hoffmann Institute, Cade uses a seperate radio, a hand unit from the gear, and calls in the gunshot into dispatch.

Not only does Cade let them know that shots have been fired, but he gives them the rough location before adding, "Suspect is in hand, no back-up units or EMS needed at this time. Sitrep in 15 minutes."

oO Hopefully we won't need an ambulance Oo thinks Cade before checking in over the team-comms. "Someone tell me that was loud diplomacy?"

While saying this, Cade does give the area a quick, brief visual scan to see if anything stands out.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 14, 2007)

Dikaro collapsed onto the floor screaming as the bullet tore through his leg. "You shot me, you crazy bastard!" he screamed. "I just set up the website, I don't know where she is!"

"Are my ears deceiving me?" Cliff said, over the phone, which hadn't been hung up yet. "Or is that the voice my old friend Doctor Nicholas Wells? How the devil are you, man? Sorry about the pun, terrible of me. I take it you're working for the Hoffmann Institute now. I should have known you'd fall in with that group of bleeding heart investigators."


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2007)

_So much for intimidation._

Diego rushes forward, attempting to help Larry hold down Dikaro.

(edit: due to simultaneous posting)


----------



## iwatt (Apr 14, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Someone tell me that was loud diplomacy?"





"Just some agressive negotiations. You might even say the Doc jumped the gun." The punning was terrible, but somebody had to do it. In alow whisper through the Comms, he adds "The Doc's friend is on the phone. We'll keep him on as long as we can. See if we can trace it." 

Diego was much better at the rough and tumble than Larry would ever be, but he tries to help his friend as much as he can in subduing the man. "Meredith, you got anything for the bleeding."

Silently, Larry gestures to Nick to keep talking on the phone. The rest should keep quiet, try not to spook Cliff.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Are my ears deceiving me?" Cliff said, over the phone, which hadn't been hung up yet. "Or is that the voice my old friend Doctor Nicholas Wells? How the devil are you, man? Sorry about the pun, terrible of me. I take it you're working for the Hoffmann Institute now. I should have known you'd fall in with that group of bleeding heart investigators."




"Cliff," Nick says.  "Where are you, what's happened to you?" He starts to visibly shake, and he holsters his gun. "I never believed what they said about you, Cliff. Tell me what's going on. Tell me they were wrong."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 14, 2007)

"Do you really have to get into that?" Cliff said, talking in his usual, smooth tone. "I don't want to start a shouting match right now about abstract concepts of morality, ethics and why it's wrong to sacrifice people to demons. Can't we have one of those intellectual discussions we used to have about history and society and the like? I do so miss those. Most of the people I now have to deal with on a daily basis are the trash of society, idiots and losers, with IQs smaller than my shoe size. The few who are intelligent and who do associate with me in my current organization are generally too dangerous to me to be allowed to live, so I have to have them quietly killed. It makes having intelligent conversations difficult."

"It's just one of the disadvantages of having to deal with the Final Church and its associate organizations. I really do envy you your company in the Hoffmann Institute. But, of course, not your goals."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 15, 2007)

"Gotcha,"  is Cade's only reply to Larry.

While the conversation is going on, Cade will do his best to get a trace, both through his own PC in the SUV and by putting Hoffmann resources on the task as well.

Basically, Cade figures the best way to pull this off is multi-vector trace attempts, which should hopefully increase the odds of getting a solid lock, be it a landline or via cell towers.

oO Well, hopefully this sicko will finally give the Doc a clue Oo thinks Cade, however the idea of the Doc realising that his friend is an evil bastard doesn't warm his heart any.

OOC
I'll drop an AP, so as to increase my skill in attempting the trace via computer.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 19, 2007)

Cade's trace indicates that the call is coming from somewhere in Hong Kong.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 22, 2007)

"Cliffie's in Hong Kong, folks," says Cade to the others over the comm ear-pieces. "Or, I should said, that's the best trace I can pull off at the moment."

"Doc, I'm sorry to ask, but if you can, verbally spare a location out of him on 'Z', okay?" Cade says as he works things up. "Dikaro might not be enough."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "It's just one of the disadvantages of having to deal with the Final Church and its associate organizations. I really do envy you your company in the Hoffmann Institute. But, of course, not your goals."




"_Their_ goals," Nick corrects. "My goal has been to find you. I've been looking for you ever since you disappeared, but I'm sure you know that now. Cops said you took off to sell everything on the black market.  I knew better."

Nick looks around at the others, an apologetic look on his face. In the ancient Egyptian language he's sure that Cliff knows he speaks again:

[sblock]"Tell me, brother.  How is it? I mean the power. Is it what we thought? You know I'd follow you anywhere.  Always have.  I want to see it.  I want to watch."[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Bluff, diplomacy, whatever.  Both +2 untrained.  I'm trying to get him to tell me where Z's sacrifice will be.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

(Er...still waiting on resolution of action to grab the case? Did you see that? A few...posts back? )


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, with Dikaro disabled, I didn't follow up on that.

Meredith had the case secured and closed. It didn't weigh much, whatever it was containing couldn't weight more than a pound or two.

Cliff laughed. A regular laugh, not a maniacal one however. "Honestly, Nick. Do you really think I'd buy that? I can guess what you're up to. But if you want your precious little computer programmer back, you'll have to work for her. You're a clever fellow, you might figure it out. You've got forty-eight hours. On the off chance that you do figure out where to go, do give Xeria my regards before you kill her."


----------



## iwatt (Apr 22, 2007)

The Doc's bluff had been apparent to Larry. _It takes a liar to know a liar._ Maybe Larry could do something to help him. "Really Master, we don't need this Cliff. We'll soon have access to all the knowledege from the Institute. Anything he can give us will be useless." Speaking in a subservient voice, Larry put's all his skill into trying to convinve the man that Nick wasn't really an altruist.


OOC: Hopefully a +11 in bluff will be enough


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Meredith shakes her head and navigates the house, looking for a back door. She pitches the briefcase out into the backyard on finding it, then runs to rejoin the others.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2007)

OOC: Dikaro's place is an apartment on the fifth floor. Pitching the presumably explosive suitcase out the back would involve throwing it into traffic.

Cliff Kenzington just simply laughed (this time manically) and then hung up.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 22, 2007)

"Hey, guys, is the bomb and the nutjob secure?" asys Cade. "Do we need to send for a disposal team? I mean, it's not like we can just throw it out the window, or something?"

OOC
Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

"I have the case," Meredith calls. "But I'm not feeling too secure here, guys! Where should I put it?!"


----------



## iwatt (Apr 23, 2007)

"Rooftop is the best place, I think. At least most of the blast will go outside. I'll go with Meredith, the rest take Dikaro down to the car. Use the FBI badges if you have too." With those words, Larry move on, clearing the way for Meredith to follow.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

She does follow, as quickly as possible, holding the case gingerly in both hands to keep it from jostling.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 25, 2007)

The FBI badges cleared the agents passage down to the car, as well as providing a plausible excuse for the gunshot for the concerned citizens.

The presumably explosive briefcase was moved up top to the roof, where damage woould presumably be limited if it detonated. An institute specialist was inbound to disarm it after the situation was reported in.

Moving Dikaro to an institute holding was relatively painless. With the gunshot wound, he was no longer willing to or capable of putting up any resistance. He kept muttering various cult slogans, however.

Unfortunately, telepathic interrogation by Larry's teacher only confirmed what the agents had overheard of the telephone call. Dikaro's roll in the cult's scheme was strictly limited to putting up the website. He had no information on where Z had been taken, or where the next murder was going to take place. The only thing he did know was that everybody present at the final sacrifice would gain great power, though the nature of this power was unknown to him.

(Unless anybody has anything they want to do over the next day, shall we cut ahead to the rituals arriving for Nick to examine?)


----------



## iwatt (Apr 25, 2007)

"Who is this Xeria chick your friend mentioned, Doc?" Larry asks on the way to the Institute


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "Who is this Xeria chick your friend mentioned, Doc?" Larry asks on the way to the Institute




"I'm assuming he's talking about Z.  If not, then I guess we've got more than one victim."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC

Cut away, oh GM-type-guy.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 26, 2007)

Twenty-four hours go past, as well as a lifetime for one Lianne Dorres. Murdered the following evening in the same manner as the others. Nailed to a wall with her heart cut out. Another portion of the spell was burned on the wall, and the name Nassor was written next to the body.

She was a 28 year old computer programmer by the public record. According to the secret files that you had access to at the Hoffmann Institute, she was a computer specialist working for the UN's Elite Security Forces, the ultra-secret branch of the UN aimed at uniting the world's nations under a single government, which was resulting in all sorts of diplomatic problems between the ESF and the Hoffmann Institute. According to your briefings, while the two organizations had a loose alliance, differences in operational methodology often led to minor conflicts, though never any violent ones.

You'd just gotten back from the crime scene, where Lieutenant Valerie Quinn had demonstrated her displeasure about the FBI's inability to assist in this matter.

Dikaro had undergone further interrogation, and it was eventually determined that he knew nothing of value. He disappeared later. According to Hong, he'd be transfered to another facility, where his memory would be erased, and new memories inserted. It was standard Hoffmann Institute procedure for dealing with prisoners involved in crimes like his.

As you arrive back in the briefing room, two hard looking gentlemen in suits and sunglasses were present, along with a large, lockbox.

"These are the rituals," Standfield said, at his usual seat at the head of the table. "These men are from the storage facility and here to make sure that they're not misused in any fashion."

"Standard procedure, agent," one of the men said. "These are very, very dangerous arcane rituals. The only reason we even keep them instead of destroying them is for situations like this. I have to tell you this: I'm under orders to kill you if you or anyone here attempts to actually cast of these rituals."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2007)

Nick pours over the rituals looking for anything useful, and trying to memorize as much of it as he can.

Looking at the map, Nick says, "I know it can't be this easy, but my gut says we should start somewhere around here," and points at the block of East Ontario and North Fairbanks.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2007)

After examning some of the rituals, Nick can understand why they're kept under lock and key. They're all relatively easy to cast, requiring no preexisting arcane or psionic abilities. And they all cause death and destruction, often on a scale that usually requires nuclear devices to achieve mundanely.

After spending three long hours pouring through the rituals, Nick finally hits paydirt, and finds a ritual that matches the information he's retrieved so far. 

The Summoning of Dak'Kar. Created by the Cabal of Five shortly before they were destroyed by the armies of ancient Egypt. The purpose of this ritual is to summon the dark demon of slaughter, Dak'Lar, and give him a city to do with as he pleases.

The first step is to make a pentagram on the city in question, done by performing a human sacrifice at each of the five points. The sacrifices aren't especially involved, once the initial casting is done, all it takes is one of the people involved to kill someone and chant a few specific words. This has to be done over the course of five days, and at the same time on each day. Using a lesser summoned fiend, ideally a servant of Dak'Lar, to perform the sacrafices can enhance the power of the ritual.

The second stage is a sixth sacrifice, which must be a being of power, at the center of the pentagram. This involves a two hour ceremony, culminating in the caster of the ritual carving out the heart of the sacrifice and eating it.

Dak'Lar will then be summoned. He will take the city as his own, and engage in a fortnight of slaughter and destruction, at which point he'll return to the lower planes, taking the city with him.

According to an attached document, the only known casting of this ritual occurred at Pompeii.

The only thing that doesn't match the facts you've gathered so far is that completing the ritual doesn't actually give the people casting it any sort of power or demonic favors or whatnot. In fact, the most they'll probably get is to be Dak'Lars first victims.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

"That's...insane! Unless they just want to destroy a city...but why?!" Meredith demands, on hearing the summary of the ritual.

"There's only one place they can do it, at least...we can get there ahead of them, and be ready!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2007)

"We're going to need a LOT of firepower," Nick says.  "Does the Institute have snipers?  We can't let this go down."

Nick looks at the rest of the group.  "But why Z?  I mean, she's smart.  She's damn smart, but what significant power does she have other than being associated with the Hoffmann Institute?  I don't understand.  And what the hell does Cliff have to gain... from Hong Kong, no less?!"

ooc: For clarity: four sacrifices have gone down in four day, the fourth just happening.  There's one more to go tomorrow, and then the big one.  Is that about right?  Does the sixth sacrifice take place on the same day as the 5th one, or on day 6?  Sorry, I guess I've lost a little bit over the course of the game. /ooc


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2007)

"I don't know anything about this ritual stuff" Diego admits "but I agree it doesn't add up.  Most of the cultists are probably deluded pawns, sure, but the top guys must have something in mind that benefits them.  Which ... well, I guess if you know a city's going to be destroyed, you could make a killing in the stock market if you know how to.

The only other thing in what you described that might be useful to a madman is hitching a ride in the city to hell, in the flesh, after the two weeks are up.  But you'd think there'd be an easier way to do that.

The other possibility that comes to mind is ... it's not the same ritual.  Egypt fits, of course.  But if they mix it up somehow, maybe instead of summoning the slaughter guy, they can summon someone more likely to cut a deal."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: Correct. The fifth sacrifice takes place tomorrow, and once it's done, they don't have to wait a day to begin the sixth sacrifice, they can begin immediately after the fifth sacrifice.

"We have snipers, yes, but, damnit," Stanfield scowled, knocking over an empty coffee cup as he started punching keys on his computer. "I'll make the arrangements, see what I can get. Also Ryker's got some fiendhunting kits in the stores that he put together last night." 

"As for Z, well, ah. It's not up to me to tell you the details. Let's just say that there's a reason why neither you nor I know her real name."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Correct. The fifth sacrifice takes place tomorrow, and once it's done, they don't have to wait a day to begin the sixth sacrifice, they can begin immediately after the fifth sacrifice.
> 
> "We have snipers, yes, but, damnit," Stanfield scowled, knocking over an empty coffee cup as he started punching keys on his computer. "I'll make the arrangements, see what I can get. Also Ryker's got some fiendhunting kits in the stores that he put together last night."
> 
> "As for Z, well, ah. It's not up to me to tell you the details. Let's just say that there's a reason why neither you nor I know her real name."




"Xeria?" Nick asks no one in particular.

"We've got to find the fifth point of the pentagram before tomorrow; if we can stop them sooner, the better off we'll all be.  Cade, put you rcomputer magics to work and do some math--distances from one sacrifice to another.  If they're exact, we'll be able to pinpoint the next location, and the center too.  If not, then we'll have to approximate."

"Sir," Nick says to Stanfield.  "I realize that the Institute has its policies, but this damn hierarchy is starting to get in the way.  If there is anything you know about Z that can help us, or anything that the Institute knows, we could really use it.  If not, well, there may not be an institute left to worry about anyway."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2007)

"It has nothing to do with out security system, it's a personal matter of Z. If she wants to tell you, that's her decision. I will respect her privacy, mainly since it has no bearing on the present situation aside from making her suitable as the final sacrifice," Stanfield said. "Believe me, I understand the severity of this, I have no intention of withholding information that could help us stop these lunatics before it's too late.'


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 27, 2007)

"Souls have powers, just says names do," says Cade simply enough. "People use to have an idea that if someone of power knew your name, your truename, they had power over you."

"Maybe it's greed," says Cade as he looks over all the information that has been gather before everyone. "Stocks, reconstruction contacts, or simple blackmail."

"Think about it, you can remove a city so effectively from the face of the earth without the need of an infrastructure that it takes to make a large scale nuclear weapon." Cade states. "If you demonstrated the ability to remove one of the largest, most influencial midwestern cities without the most powerful government on the planet stopping, who would stand up to you?"

"Honestly, though, the why doesn't matter, Z's truename doesn't matter," says Cade as starts a rundown of the gear checklist that should be needed. "We just need to stop it, we've got two chances, two sacrifices, to stop it and I'd prefer not to wait to the last one."

"Hit 'em hard, hit 'em fast, and keep on hittin' until they stay down," says Cade as he looks at everyone in the room with a sly, almost cocky grin on his face as a cover for the weight of the situation. "I mean, how many people have the chance to save Chicago?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2007)

Nick looks at Cade, almost bored, as he continues talking.  Finally, when he's done, Nick speaks.  "Yeah.  That's a great speech.  Where's the data?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

"I'll take a fiendhunting kit," Meredith says quietly; a request that should have sounded silly coming from her, but didn't for some reason. Maybe it was the resolve on her face, or the way her fingers caressed the hilt of the sword at her side unconsciously.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2007)

Cade can easily and quickly determine that the fifth sacrifice should take place at or around the corner of East Ontario and North Fairbanks. The sixth will be at East Hubbard and North Wabash.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2007)

Diego turns to Stanfield as he says "It seems to me ... and I could just be ignorant here, or paranoid ... but they seem to know a lot more about us than we know about them.  Heck, more than we know about each other.  Stuff like my old gang and Z's identity.  Could there be an informant inside Hoffman?

Not that it matters I guess, we just have to assume they'll know we're coming."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 28, 2007)

"Well, Doc, you guessed right here," says Cade as he points to an area near East Ontario and North Fairbanks with his index finger. Then Cade moves his finger and points to East Hubbard and North Wabash. "Which would make this the spot for the sixth sacrifice."

"I wouldn't be surprised, Diego," says Cade after pointing out the locales. "The Final Church is a pretty tempting power broker group, think 'Eyes Wide Shut'."

"Basically, a bunch of elitist academic assclowns who think morals only slow them down," states Cade. "Which I guess is true, since right or wrong would slow down an evil, vile, murderer."

"Oh, sorry, Doc, did I talk too much again?" Cade says with a half-joking smile at Nick.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2007)

"We've had spies before, it's always a risk. Especially given the secretive nature of our enemies. But there's other ways for him to gather information. A good telepath can pluck secrets out of your mind without you even knowing. It's part of the the whole reasoning behind the security levels."

"You go get armed, and get out there. Stop these madmen. I'm going to go whistle up a tactical team from the higher ups. I'm going to go make the calls now," Stanfield concluded, as he stood up.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Oh, sorry, Doc, did I talk too much again?" Cade says with a half-joking smile at Nick.




"Now that we've got our information, you can talk all you want," Nick says.  "As long as you can do it while you drive.  Let's get out of here."

On the way to the ready room, or wherever it is they get ready, Nick speaks to Cade quietly, but casually.  "You know this isn't over even if we do stop the sacrifices, which we will.  I see a trip to Hong Kong in our future--or in mine, at least.  I've got to find him.  I've got to fix him or kill him--whichever it takes, but he can't go on like this.  He's too smart; he'll find another way."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 28, 2007)

Cade doesn't hesitate in his reply.

"I can't speak for the others, Doc," says Cade in the same low-tones to Nick. "But, I'm there if you need me, okay? Whatever the answer, whatever it takes."


----------



## iwatt (Apr 29, 2007)

_There's something seriously wrong with me._ Looking at his companions, Larry realizes that he is the only one not concerned, nor scared, nor worried. All he can really feel right now is excitement. _How strange is it that all I can think of is that it's time to kick some demon ass. The shrinks always said I enjoyed taking chances, but I always though that was more of their psychobabble. But maybe it was true. Cause instead of running away from the city, I can't wait to go after these bastards_ looking at his companions, he could tell their motivations just from reading their faces. Cade was all buisness, singlemindedly devoted to getting his team back. The Doc's reaction to Davenport's betrayal explained why he'd so readily jumped into things: he wanted answers. The Doc would probably go down to Hell itself just to get that last bit of info. Diego might act all gang tough, but deep down Larry could tell he was seriously committed to this save the world thing. And Meredith was just plain weird. She looked all worried and bookish, but he'd spied her working on her swordwork a couple of weeks before. If one of them was _built_ for this, it seemed it was her. 

And then there was him. Apparently nothing more than an adrenaline junky. And he'd found a source for infinite rushes here at the Institute. Checking the ammo of his weapon one more time, Larry was all smiles. _Time to kick some ass._


----------



## Falkus (Apr 29, 2007)

Ryker was waiting for you in the armory, a grim expression on his face. There were five, large carrying cases on the counter, that looked sort of like small coffins. He opened one up, and began laying out its contents as he described them.

"Okay, standard fiend hunting kit. Your nine and ten mils aren't gonna do you much good, which is why we use shotguns for this sort of work. Each of you get one Browning BPS ten gauge shotgun, with ten high explosive shells and ten white phosphorous rounds. This will stop just about anything. The shotguns have also each been blessed. You also each get two frag grenades. In case you have to work in the dark, a pair of night vision goggles for each of you. Each case also has four flasks of holy water, and the holy symbols of seven different religions." He started repacking the gear. "This is heavy duty stuff, so be careful, especially with the WP round and grenades."

"Oh, and for you, my dear, I have something special" he said to Meredith, reaching beneath the table and producing a battered longsword. "This blade was once used by Sir Galahad himself. It's been enchanted to fight evil, like the demon you're going to be going up against. I had to get special permission to take it out of the vault."

"Get Z back, and shoot 'em in the head for me, agents. Godspeed." Ryker concluded

[sblock]Explosive ammunition adds one die to damage, so the shotguns deal 3d10 points of damage. White phosphorous rounds add 1d6 damage, and can set their target on fire.

Meredith's sword is a +1 holy longsword[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Meri reaches for the new sword, and her expression changes as soon as she touches its grip. A white shimmer ripples up the notched, ancient blade, and she grins at the feel of power within it.

This was a _good_ sword.

"Thanks," she says to Ryker. "I'll do everything I can to be worthy of this."

It slides into its scabbard with a high, silvery noise, after which she inspects the contents of her kit with a clinical eye.

"I'm ready whenever you guys are."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 30, 2007)

Obviously Cade changed clothes before coming to the armory, as he is no longer dressed like an FBI guy. In fact, he's dressed more like a burned out police detective in blue jeans, a t-shirt with 'FBI' stenciled on it, and a pair of sturdy, well worn leather hiking boots. Over all of this is a brown, leather coat that hangs down to just above his knees.

Also, from the way the shirt fills out, it's obvious that he is wearing a bullet proof vest. He doesn't know how it'll handle a demon, but better safe than sorry.

Once Cade is handed the shotgun, he'll load it with a staggered rounds of the two kinds given, with the Willy Pete rounds going first. He'll also jack a round into the chamber so as to add one more round to the shotgun's magazine and then put it on safety.

Also, unless stopped, Cade will slap a tactical flashlight mount into the shotgun using a small mag-lite.

"Be Prepared," says Cade simply enough as he finishes preping his weapon and listening to Ryker.

With a nod to Ryker, Cade says, "She's coming home, sir, come Hell or High Water."


----------



## kinem (Apr 30, 2007)

Diego decides he wants a bullet-proof vest, too.  His leather jacket provides some protection against fists - he knows that much from experience - but this business was getting serious.

It's not that he has a particularly bad feeling about this.  He _does_ have a bad feeling about it, a very bad feeling about it in fact.  But the same could be said of the time the group went up against the mummy, or the sandmen, or when he and Larry found the mad gunman in Ricky's house.  So he no longer trusts that a bad feeling means doom.  But that leaves logical consideration of the odds, and that's what worries him.

"Expect a trap" he says.  "They'll know we're coming.  This must be what it feels like for the guys in Iraq."


----------



## Falkus (May 2, 2007)

5:50 PM, the following day

At the corner of East Ontario and North Fairbanks, the team waited. According to the intel, the next sacrifice would occur within minutes. The fate of the entire city rested on their shoulders. Should the ritual be completed, Chicago and its inhabitants would die.

However, there's a complication.

At 5:50, there's a sharp rap at the driver's window. It's Lieutenant Quinn, and she doesn't look happy.

"What's going on?" she demands, harshly. "I've been looking for you all day. The FBI office had no idea where you are. I had to bloody track you with the traffic cameras. What the hell are you guys doing, ones not filed by you I might add, about gun battles and bombs. I've got eyewitness reports of you taking a suspect into custody, but you haven't told us a single thing about it. What the hell is going on?" She doesn't sound praticularly happy either.


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2007)

Cade doesn't roll down his window, yet, however he does turn to Larry with the brief outline of a plan.

"Here's the seed, Larry," says Cade with a half-smile, which is blocked from Quinn's view by his seat, as if he knew this was coming sooner or later. "We're special a Violent Crimes Task Force out of Quantico, covering organized ritual murders and mass murders, operating independent of regional field offices."


"So, do your magic, man," says Cade. Once everyone has had their quick says, he'll roll down the window so that Larry can talk with the police lieutenant. As he does this, Cade will give her a simple nod, down home smile, and say, "Ma'am."

OOC

You know, one of the coolest things about my class is giving people bonuses to do useful things.


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2007)

Nick looks around the vehicle for something heavy.  He's fully prepared to knock Lt. Quinn out and detain her until this mess is over.  _I'll be damned if this woman is going to get in out way now_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## iwatt (May 2, 2007)

"Quinn. You want to tell me why you're signalling me out in the middle of a stakeout. If you blow this case I'll make damn sure your chief knows who was responsible." After calming down some, Larry continues. "I had one of my agents sent over to your office with an update. Didn't he get there? No?" turning to Cade he signals to Cade and adds. "Get on the comms and get to Lefferts. Find out where he is, get him to the Lieutenant's office. And tell him if he doesn't get there in 5 minutes his will be the shortest carrer in the Bureau ever." In a low mutter, but meant for Quinn to overhear, he adds. "God save me from incompetent rookies." 

"Sory about the mixup, Quinn. I got stradled with a rookie straight out of Quantico. Thought the best thing I could do is use him as a gopher. Seems the useles ass must have gotten lost." Trying to get back on topic, he continues. "I told you we were going to run this discretely and give you credit for any arrests. I told you before, we're special a Violent Crimes Task Force out of Quantico, operating independent of regional field offices. I can't very well run this quietly if I have to vet everything with the local bureu chief.  Understand this: I really don't want people to know about us. It'll only encourage the crazies to come looking for us to prove some sick kind of point. Let me do my thing. I'm really good at it. Now please, fall back, and make sure you take you're people with you. We really can't afford to spook these bastards."


----------



## Falkus (May 4, 2007)

Nick found a nice, heavy flashlight that could serve as an impromptu club, should he wish to commit assault and battery upon an officer of the law.

Quinn visibly calmed down after Larry explained. "Okay, I get it. But it better not happen again. It's common courtesy, you don't just start running operations, especially loud, public ones involving gun battles, car chases and public arrests in a city without clearing it with us first. You get what I'm saying here?"

Across the street, next to an alley, a black van pulled up and parked next to the mouth of the alley. Quinn glanced at it, looked at the team, and then ducked out of sight.

A man wearing robes, like most of the other cultists you've encountered so far, exited the vehicle. He glanced around the street, then pulled open the side door. You couldn't see what was inside from your side of the street, but after a minute, he reappeared, dragging a young woman, about twenty you'd say (looked like a student), with red hair. Her hands were tied behind her back, and she was gagged.

Then, another figure appeared. It was a tall, narrow figure, hunched over. If it were standing up to full height, it would stand at least ten feet tall. Both if it's long arms ended in serrated spikes, and there were numerous long, wavy antenna comming out of its head and back. They looked almost like small whips.

All in all, it perfectly matched the description of the Murdergaunt you'd seen at the Hoffmann Institute offices.

OOC: Thanks to Nick's help, Larry got a 28 on his bluff check


----------



## iwatt (May 4, 2007)

"OK Quinn. and, Thanks." After the Liuetenat leaves, Larry calls in to the Institute ad let's them know that if the city isn't destroyed in the next 10 minutes, they ought to send somebody with a info brief to Quinn's office.

When the Murdergaunt climbs out, Larry smiles predatorly. "So what's the plan, Cade? I'm all for running that ugly bastard down with the van. The tires might not be blessed, but it'll know it's been kissed."


OOC: woot!!! a 28 on a bluff check. Thanks for the assist Cade!!


----------



## Friadoc (May 4, 2007)

"We ride in, rescue the girl, play big damn heroes, and save the day," says Cade with a wry grin. "We need the cultist alive, but the 'gaunt does down...hard!"

"Ready?"

Once Cade is sure everyone is ready, he'll gun the SUV towards the mouth of the alley, skidding to a stop so as to use the SUV's bulk to block the mouth of the alley and escape routes for the cultist or the van.

OOC

Basically, block the van in, give us a fall back point during the fire fight, as well as cover when we first go in.

Oh, yeah, not a problem Larry, I'm glad t'help.


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2007)

Nick readies his shotgun--loaded with explosive rounds--and hangs on as Cade does his stunt driving.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Meredith grabs her sword and pulls an inch of steel from the scabbard as she crouches near the side door, ready to jump out and put some slashing on the demon. She can hardly hear over the pounding of blood in her head, but it's not fear that drives her. In fact, even the fear she feels seems swept up in the vortex inside, a maddening swirl of emotions that in the end boiled down to one thing; utterly alien to Meredith, yet feeling as natural and cozy as a knit cap.

Bloodlust.

(basically readying weapon and delaying an attack for when the door's open)


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2007)

Diego holds his shotgun with the explosive rounds, preparing himself to attack as soon as he can.  His heart too is pumping, but in his case, he's nervous.  He tries not to think of all the things that are likely to go wrong any moment now - from blowing up the victim with an errant shot, to being blown up himself.


----------



## Falkus (May 5, 2007)

Cade, in a brilliant display of driving, pulled the SUV up to the alley, blocking the van, the cultist and the fiend inside.

The cultist saw the SUV arrive, and came to the right conclusion. "Deal with them! I'll take care of the girl!" he shouted at the Murdergaunt, which responded with an odd, high pitched whistle.

Meredith came out of the SUV, swinging her blade like she'd trained all her life. The blade felt perfectly natural in her hand, and it blazed brightly white as she opened up a nasty cut on the demon's chest. It let out another whistle, one that gave indication of pain, as its blue blood splattered over Meredith and the side of the SUV.

Larry fired his shotgun, but missed, due to the fury of the melee, blowing a largish hole in the alley wall.

Across the street, the team could hear Lieutenant Quinn radioing for backup as she ran towards the combat.

The Murdergaunt glared at Meredith, angered by its wound, and struck at her with its serrated spear arms. She smoothly ducked under the first one, which tore right through the side of SUV, but the second arm impaled her right leg. It pulled out its arm, and a vicious grin appeared on its face.

Diego and Nick both fired their shotguns from within the van. Diego was a bit quick on the trigger, and he blew another hole in the alley wall, but Nick's aimed was truer, and he hit the fiend dead in the chest with a ten gauge, high explosive round. Once again, it let out its pained whistle as it stumbled from the wound.

The cultist pulled out a knife from under his robes, and continued dragging the young woman deeper into the alley. She was making panicked sounds.

[sblock]
Meredith hits, dealing nine points of damage to the Murdergaunt
Meredith takes eleven points of damage from the Murdergaunt
Nick hits, dealing twelve points of damage to the Murdergaunt

Initiative order
Meredith: 21
Larry: 20
Quinn: 19
Cade: 18
Murdergaunt: 15
Diego: 13
Nick: 13
Cultist: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2007)

"Meridith!" Nick screams as he watches the creature impale her with its spike-like arm.  Quickly, he racks another shell into the chamber of his shotgun and gets a little closer to the fiend, hoping to give Meridith an opportunity to back away and recoup.


----------



## iwatt (May 5, 2007)

"I'll go for the girl." Jumping out of the van, Larry tries to rush towards the sacrifice, heedless of the monster in front of him. Once past, he'll try to catch the cultist using his shotgun as a club.


OOC: If necessary I'll suck up the AoO. It might allow the others to swarm the beast. I'll use an Action Point if I'm too far and have to double move to score an attack. I I can reach him with a single move, I'll just use the AP to improve my chances to hit him.

[sblock]Question: if I kill the sacrifice before they use the knife, does that end the ritual?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Meri cries out in pain, but doesn't retreat! Driven furiously onward she shouts something incomprehensible, but that sounds distinctly defiant and challenging...then raises the sword above her head with both hands and brings it down towards the murdergaunt's revolting, inhuman head!

(Hee...oh my, I hope this thing goes down before it can full attack me again.  Note to GM, using an AP on this attack. Holy sword wants to HIT!)


----------



## Friadoc (May 6, 2007)

Quickly Cade scrambles up to the roof of the SUV, so as to gain an edge from the elevation, before firing off his first round into the Murdergaunt - it's a holy round.

Hopefully it'll give Larry the chance he needs to get by the thing and stop the cultist.

"Damn it!" Cade shouts as he notices Quinn running over. "Quinn, stay the hell outta the way!"

OOC

I definately want to make this first shot count, so I'm dropping an Action Point to increase the attack by 1d6.


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2007)

Diego reloads and gets out of the SUV, trying to take extremely careful aim, and blow the monster away.  _No time to think, now._ 

(ooc: Penalty for firing into melee.  He will use an AP.)


----------



## Falkus (May 6, 2007)

From what Nick was able to dig up on the ritual, all it takes is a death and a specific phrase. Anybody in the alley right now could serve as a sacrifice, except for the Murdergaunt.

Meredith brought her sword down heavily onto the demon, with another white flash of holy energy. The fiend ducked to the side, but still had a chunk carved out of his shoulder.

As Larry ran after the cultist, he opened himself up to the demon, which stabbed him as he ran past. The spike went right towards his heart, tearing through his clothes and every layer of the kevlar vest he was wearing, except for the last one. The light layer of anti-stab mail.

The cultist ducked under Larry's wild swing with the shotgun, however.

Lieutenant Quinn ran up to the edge of SUV. "Freeze, pol-" she started to shout, then a got a good look at the Murdergaunt. "Oh god, what the hell is that?" she said, bringing up her Glock and firing off two rounds instinctively. Both bullets hit the Murdergaunt in the forehead. Unfortunately, Quinn's weapon hadn't been blessed. The bullets impacted, flattened themselves, and then fell off, without even breaking the thing's skin.

Cade fired his shotgun, missing badly, however, as he tried to hit the creature without hitting Meredith.

The Murdergaunt whistled again, and smiled a horrible grin. It leaned over the SUV and stabbed Quinn in the left shoulder, and pulled her screaming into the alley, impaled on its spike. With it's other arm, it stabbed at Nick, the man who just shot it. The spear like arm penetrated into the side of his chest, and then Nick was pulled out of the car by it

Diego fired his shotgun, hitting the creature square in the chest with an explosive ten gauge shell. It penetrates, and blows out a significant portion of its chest. However, fiends are tougher than humans, and though it's looking poorly, it's still not dead.

The cultist pushes his captive away with a curse, and turns on Larry, quickly opened up a long gash on his arm with his knife. "Your deaths will serve as well as hers!" he snarls, and vicious expression on his face.

[sblock]Meredith hits the Murdergaunt, dealing 12 points of damage

Nick takes ten points of damage from the Murdergaunt, and has been impaled. He automatically gets hit by the Murdergaunt on its turn, and can't move away from it until he spends a move action breaking free.

Diego critically hits the murdergaunt for twenty-six points of damage

Larry takes six points of damage from the cultist[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (May 6, 2007)

With all the power of his voice, Larry shouts at the girl. "Run. Run away!" With a mad grin he looks at the cultist and moves to interpose himself between him and the girl. "Come on, you can do better than that. I won't even be able to brag about this itty bitty scratch."


OOC: Larry will go full defense while he taunts the cultist on focusing on him.


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2007)

Nick tries to pry himself free from the demon.  If he can pull himself free and still get a shot off, that's what he'll do.


----------



## Friadoc (May 6, 2007)

"Damn it," says Cade, which is ironic as the young man shoulders his blessed shotgun as he takes hold of a silver cross in one hand and a flask of holy water in the other.

As Cade leaps from a top the SUV, he flings the now open flask of holy water at the Murdergaunt, while brandishing the silver cross, and shouts, "The baby Jesus told me that You Suck and He doesn't like you!"

OOC

Cade's not worried about the flask hitting anyone, so he's just tossing it as a grenade-like weapon, hoping for splash effect or a direct hit.


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2007)

Diego pumps his shotgun and tries to repeat what he just did, shooting again at the monster.

(ooc: using another AP)


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2007)

Meri jerks the sword back, black ichor hissing and staining the holy blade

With wordless shout, she thrusts the demonslaying sword at the murdergaunt's heart!

(One more AP!)


----------



## Falkus (May 7, 2007)

The demon brought its arms back in front of it, in an attempt to use Nick and Quinn as a shield against Meredith and the others. For the first time in its long existence, it was actually in peril of death.

Meredith feinted to the right, and then came back around from the left, swinging her blade. The Murdergaunt desperately tried to block it, and the blade came down on its arms. And paseed completely throught.

Both of the Murdergaunts arms fell off, completely severed, freeing Quinn and Nick. The fiend started at Meredith, an expression of bemused pain on its face, and as the blood started to flow from the stumps, she sank her sword deep into its chest, skewering its black heart.

The Murdergaunt slowly slid off the blade and collapsed in a dead heap on the ground of the alley.

As the captive girl took off down the alley, away from the fighting, the cultist glanced nervously at Larry as the fiend was destroyed. Outnumbered six to one, he saw only one recourse. Muttering a brief arcane phrase, he sank his knife into his own heart!

OOC: Don't forget to update the action point total on your character sheets


[sblock]Meredith hits the Murdergaint for 14 points of damage, killing it[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 7, 2007)

OOC

I knew it! Stupid cultists. 

Anyhow, quick question: How new is the van that the cultist showed up in? Is it a minivan, cargo, et ceteras?

The reason I ask is as follows: Most reasonable newer vehicles come with sensing and diagnostics module that keeps track of acceleration, deceleration and such, plus some knew ones have event monitors as well.

Basically, I'd use the data to see if I can locate it's point of origin. 

http://www.slate.com/id/2087207/


----------



## Friadoc (May 7, 2007)

"Larry, get the girl, make sure she's okay, and bring her back," shouts Cade to Larry. "We need to see if she heard anything that can lead us to 'Z'."

"Diego, check out the cultist, see if he has anything important on him," says Cade to Diego as he goes and checks on Quinn, Nick, and Meredith, after snagging a first aid kit from the SUV. "So, people, are we tryin' t'get some medals or something?"

It's a bit of light, battlefield humor, Cade's just trying to gauge mental states right now, especially Quinn's.


----------



## Falkus (May 7, 2007)

OOC: It's a new van, so you should be able to track it with the proper computer gear

On the wall behind where the cultist's body is slowly cooling, there's a brief burst of arcane energy, and Egyptian hieroglypics get burned into the wall. Nick can recognize it as the fifth part of the spell. Everything is in place now for the remaining cultists to perform the final sacrifice at East Hubbard and North Wabash and summon Dak'Lar.

Quinn's surprisingly lucid for someone who was just almost killed by a demon. "What the hell was that!? Who the hell are you?" she shouted, as she grimaced and clenched the wound in her shoulder. Not particularly calm, mind you.


----------



## Friadoc (May 7, 2007)

Cade didn't even blink when the new hieroglyphs burst into existence, mainly since the rituals would take any death to activate it, not just the planned one.

"That was a demon and a cultist," says Cade as he checks over the three wounded people. "And we're the good guys." Cade moves from Quinn to check on Nick. "I'd tell you more, but we've got a city to save."

Cade looks at Nick and asks, "How're you holding up, Doc?"


----------



## iwatt (May 7, 2007)

Gathering the girl back was more difficult than it seemed. Using as much calm and authority as possible he tries to have her calme down. On the radio he calls Cade and says, "Send Quinn here, I'll explain things to her. I need her help with the girl. Also, maybe we should load the carcass in the van, keep it out of sight of civilians." 

The adrenaline finally working out of his system, Larry feels the cultist's slash. As the Liuetenant comes up to him, he says, "Quinn, I'm sorry. I really tried to keep you out of this. I swear I'll explain everything to you, but right now there isn't any more time. I know it's a lot to ask, but unless you want to wake up to a city full of those things, you're gonna have to let us do our jobs." Larry put's as much pleading as he can into his spiel, and for a wonder, he actually is speaking the truth. The Liutenant had shown quite the lot of gumption, maybe she would stick her neck out for them. "Please, the last thing we need right now is a panic."


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

Meredith doesn't react to Cade's humor, nor to anything anyone's saying. She just stares down at the fallen demon, breathing heavily.

After a moment she looks at the others and says, "Are you all -insane-? We don't have TIME to go look for runaways or...or explain. They can kill Z -right now-! The last sacrifice doesn't have to be at a specific time! They're just waiting for that guy to call in that it's done, and who knows how long they'll wait! We have to get going NOW!"


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Cade looks at Nick and asks, "How're you holding up, Doc?"




Nick presses his hand to the wound in his shoulder and winces.  He looks at Cade as if to say _You've got to be kidding._ 

"It hurts," is all he manages as he tries to stand up.  "But Meridith is right, there's no time for complaining.  We've gotta go.  Now.  Call ahead for one of those healers to meet us there if he can--I think we're gonna need him."


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2007)

When the cultist stabbed himself, Diego thought _Maybe if we get him away from here before he dies we can stop it_.  But it's quickly obvious that it's too late.

Heart still pounding, he says "I thought the last one was a two hour ceremony.  No - we don't know that for sure.  It could be different."


----------



## iwatt (May 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "It hurts," is all he manages as he tries to stand up.  "But Meridith is right, there's no time for complaining.  We've gotta go.  Now.  Call ahead for one of those healers to meet us there if he can--I think we're gonna need him."




"You gotta stay positive Doc. When we win this, we'll still have to cover up whatever happened. And I don't think we have one of those flashy-thingy's to erase people's memories."


----------



## Friadoc (May 7, 2007)

Cade offers to help Nick stand up, before he heads for the SUV while talking on his cellphone to the Institute, quickly giving them an update on the situation. He also asks for a team to come to the alley, get the cultist and murderguant bodies, as well as the van.

"Okay, folks," says Cade as he gets in the SUV, flips on the flashing lights, but leaves the siren off. Cade will only pop the siren on in bursts, when needed, so as not to alert the other cultists that anyone is coming. "Load up, we're outta here!"


----------



## Falkus (May 8, 2007)

"Oh god, oh god, oh god," the girl said, once she'd been unbound. "They were going to kill me." She was panicky, and not praticularly calm or clear. Pretty normal for a student who was, a minute ago, about to be ritually sacrifice to dark demon god.

Quinn looked at Larry. He couldn't be sure whether she believed him or not. She quickly took charge of the hostage, and then looked at Larry. "Wherever you're going, I'm going too. This is all looking like something out of Buffy the Vampire Slayer, but damned if I'm just going to sit back and do nothing."

*****​
Enroute, Stanfield radioed in. He agreed to send an acolyte healer to the address, and a backup team to clean up the alley mess. He also added something else. "We've got a problem," he said. "The ESF has been investigating the situation, and they're sending in a team of their own to resolve the situation. It's an airborne assault team. You've got to get there before they do."


----------



## Friadoc (May 8, 2007)

Cade won't object to Quinn tagging along, it'd be too much time and effort to keep her from coming, short of killing her. That's not a bridge Cade would cross, just yet. Plus, Quinn can handle the girl who was meant to be a sacrifice.

"Figures," replies Cade to Stanfield. "Leave it to the Smurfs to make the wrong call."

"We'll handle it, ASAP," says Cade over the radio. "Sir, we've also got a pair of civilians with us, the girl who was gonna be sacrificed and Lt. Quinn of the CPD." After a pregnant pause, Cade adds, "They've seen a lot, already, and Quinn held up her own pretty good."

Cade'll hand the radio to whomever, from the group, is in the passenger seat, to let them talk further with Stanfield.

Now, Cade focuses on driving the hell out of the SUV as he flies down the streets of Chi-Town towards their destination.

Beating an airborne assault team takes a bit more focus, but Cade's gonna give it his all.

OOC

One more AP, drops my total down to 8, if I remember rightly. I need to re-check the refresh rules on this stuff.


----------



## Falkus (May 8, 2007)

"Listen to me," Standfield said. "ESF assault teams have no concept of subtlety. These are the guys who invented shock and awe. They will level the area with rockets, if they have to and they won't care if some Hoffmann Institute agents get in the way. Keep that in mind." He didn't bother asking whether or not the team would still go in after Z. He already knew the answer.


----------



## Friadoc (May 8, 2007)

"UN Frak-tards," Cade mutters to himself while driving. "I knew I should have put a req in for a Stinger Missile."


----------



## iwatt (May 8, 2007)

Quinn said:
			
		

> "Wherever you're going, I'm going too. This is all looking like something out of Buffy the Vampire Slayer, but damned if I'm just going to sit back and do nothing."





"That's OK. Just remember that your peashooter didn't even scratch that monster back there. The best you can do for us is to keep the girl safe, and try to keep the CPD out of this. Without the proper gear and training, they'll be lambs to the slaughter." Rumaging in the gear lockers while Cade rushes feverishly towards the new scene of the combat, Larry finally digs out an earpiece. "Here, take this. You'll be able to hear all that we say and do."

Looking earnestly into her eyes, Larry realizes he somehow has gained a lot of respect for this cop. She was tough, determined, and just wouldn't quit. "Look, you've proven you have the guts. But you just don't have the training or gear for what we're going into face right now. But to tell you the truth, knowing you're there to cover our backs does wonders for my peace of mind. Never though having one of Chicago's finest behind me would make me feel better." The last is said with a grin. The anticipation is once again getting the better of Larry, and he's getting ready to rock. "Meredith, those were some cool moves. I think we have your call sign: Blade."  Turning to Cade he adds with a grin, "what you think about that, Joker."


----------



## Friadoc (May 8, 2007)

"I think ya'd best ask the lady with the pointy thing," says Cade with a wry chuckle. "But, what'a I know, I'm just a joker..."

"...a smoker..."

"...a midnighttoker..."

Cade then does perhaps the most surreal thing since you've known him, he softly sings an acapella version of 'The Joker' by the Steve Miller Band, all while performing controlled vehicular chaos barreling towards cultists bent on summong up a demonic demigod.

OOC

The world cannot end if there is Steve Miller on the radio...don't look at me like that, I'm serious...it's the 11th Commandment, or something.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Meri manages a wan smile. "Do I look like Wesley Snipes to you? Though I guess I could use the cool shades."

The heat of combat past, she was back to her normal self again; a little pale and shaky for the ride so far.

"So what's the plan, guys? What's the best way to stop this thing?" She doesn't quite ask who to kill first...but the question hangs in the air nonetheless.


----------



## Friadoc (May 9, 2007)

"We stop them from finishing the ritual," says Cade, his tone much more somber than it was mere moments before. "By any means necessary." With a slight shake of his head, he adds, "We screwed up with the Murdergaunt. It did it's job and distracted us from finishing off the cultist."

"Once they finish the ritual, all they need is *A*," says Cade as he drives. "We should have split out focus between the gaunt and the cultist..."

"...it'll be hard, but those cultists are monsters, too," states Cade. "Worse then the Murdergaunt, since at least it's acting to it's nature."

"What'a you think, Doc?" Cade asks of Nick. "Any idea on who we should hit first, at least importance to the ritual-wise?"


----------



## iwatt (May 9, 2007)

"Well, I was packing an explosive round. If I'd taken a shot at the cultist I'd have taken the girl out as well." With a shake of his head, he adds, "I could have done a better job of taunting* him, though. Given you time to take him out."

"We have an advantage though. If it's true about Z, they'll really really want her to be the sacrifice. That might make them hesitate a while before they start offing themselves."

Larry had hummed to Cade's impromptu singing performance. When he was done, he adds, "Not bad. But I think you could have chosen something more appropriate for the times. AC-DC's _Highway to Hell_ comes to mind. Or even Iron Maiden's _Come and Play with Madness_." Although he didn't look like it, it was clear that Larry was a closet fan of Classic rock. "Come to think of it, do you think Iron Maiden's Eddy was a real zombie. All this time I thought they were just some wicked cool posters, but after this last month, who knows." Larry's motormouth commentary clearly is a way for him to bleed off nervous energy.


* I completely forgot about my Dazzle talent. Sorry guys


----------



## industrygothica (May 9, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "What'a you think, Doc?" Cade asks of Nick. "Any idea on who we should hit first, at least importance to the ritual-wise?"





DM: Does Nick have an idea of how the ritual will work?  ie. who will play what part, which parts are more essential than the others, etc.  The more information he can feed Cade, the better he can help form a _plan_.  And, just out of curiosity, if Z dies before the ritual is complete, what would happen?


----------



## Falkus (May 10, 2007)

OOC: The ritual can be completed by just one person, as long as he has a copy of the ritual text. It does require a two hour recitation, however, which can be split up among multiple people.

If Z were to die before the completion of the ritual, presumably Cade would feed a shotgun round to whoever did it. On the matter of the ritual, unless they had another being of power handy, it would fail.

IC:
It was a race against time. Or rather, a race against a black helicopter loaded with well meaning but trigger happy commandos. Cade tore across the city, and made it to the intersection within fifteen minutes. An acolyte working at the Institute was already waiting for them. He approached the agents vehicle, and pointed at a church at the intersection.

"They're in there. I can feel them. It's not pleasant. I suppose they consider it ironic to finish this ritual in a holy place. I'm going to heal you up, then take the girl someplace safe. Godspeed," he said somberly. He did his chanting, and quickly healed the team back up to full health, including Quinn. Given the events of the last twenty minutes, she was barely phased by a healer.

The acolyte then took the still panicky girl into his car, and drove off, heading out of the city.


----------



## Friadoc (May 10, 2007)

"Heavy supressive fire that covers a snatch and grab," suggests Cade. "Use chaos against the bastards, down as many of them as we can, and get 'Z' out of their hands, then mop them up."

"Drawback, though, is if it gets too chaotic, we could lose control of the situation, not see the ritual has completed and 'Z' gets killed," frowns Cade. "Which means us and all of Chicago dies, too."

"We've only got a couple of minutes before the helicopter gunboat gets here," says Cade. "While dropping 'Z' might do the job, I've got a feeling they'd have to have a back-up idea on a person of power. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if one of us counted as one."

"So, I'm open to ideas," says Cade, who then adds with a half-smirk, "Quick ideas."


----------



## iwatt (May 10, 2007)

Turning to Quinn after his wound miraculously heals, Larry grins. "We aren't in Kansas anymore. Damn, no matter how many times it happens, it's still cool." Possibly the availability of wondrous healing is one of the reasons for Larry's devil may care attitude. "Seems you're coming with us anyways. Stick to shooting the cultists, you're bullets ought to do the job."



> "So, I'm open to ideas," says Cade, who then adds with a half-smirk, "Quick ideas."




"Well, I say we let the UN guys do their job. They'll blow the church to itty bits anyway, unless the bad guys shoot them down before. We ain't stopping them, not in time. I say we go max carnage, straight down the line. Grab Z, and get the hell out of dodge. Then we improvise. Basically what you said, but with style."


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2007)

"I'm an archaeologist," says Nick.  "Not a tactician.  I just know that we have to get her out.  Will that new gadget of your tell us their position, Cade?  Maybe there are different entry points so we can surround them."


----------



## kinem (May 10, 2007)

Diego has been fairly quiet during the ride, seeming even more troubled than usual.

"When we see what's going on in there, we'll know what our choices are" he says.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

Meredith draws her pistol.

"Ready whenever you guys are," she says, staring bleakly at the door.


----------



## Friadoc (May 10, 2007)

OOC

Falkus, how many points of entry are there? Is there a chance Cade could access a map quickly enough?

The points of entry thing is the most important, that way Cade knows how to split things up and surprise the idjits.


----------



## Falkus (May 10, 2007)

OOC: There are several points of entry. The main front door, an emergency door at the back, and a side door at the left leading into the church offices. There are also windows all around the building.

As the agents watch, lightning starts dancing off the steeple of the church. According to the ritual text, environmental affects like this are common during the final ritual


----------



## Friadoc (May 10, 2007)

"Alright," says Cade as his eyes look over the building, noticing the lightning. "Diego and Nick, take emergency door. Larry and Quinn, go in through the back offices. Me and Meredith will hit the front door."

"If we time it right, with my calling out peoples' locations right before we hit, we should catch them at the best moment of surprise," states Cade. "Our primary goal is to get 'Z' outof harms way, our best intel says that they need her to do this, so with her gone, they're screwed."

"Once that's accomplished, we do our best to either take them, or take them down," says Cade. "Personally, I'd like to avoid a missile strike in the heart of Chicago."

"So, we ready?"

OOC

Basic plan, out think, out flank, out smart.

Oh, yeah - Wipe them out...All of them! *chuckles*

By the way, Cade is going in with the shotgun tactically slinged, which means he can get to it as soon as needed, but his sidearm, the 10mm, will be in his hand. It, too, has blessed and AP rounds stacked in it. 

I figure regular sidearm for cultist, big BOOM for anything bigger.

Cade will do his best to give the crew the tactical layout right before they hit, using his PDAs motion sensor and such.


----------



## iwatt (May 10, 2007)

"Anything you say, Boss." As Larry spots Cade adjusting his shotgun, he imitates him as well. His Desert Eagle is loaded with ergular ammon though. The big gun is for whatever he sees that might need some more persuading to go down. Hyped out for the action, Larry toggles the safety of his gun continually.


OOC: I'll throw in an AP on the Initiative. That coupled with my Improved Inititaive and my sixth Sense feat ought to let me go first


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "So, we ready?"




Nick says nothing, only nods, not looking anyone directly in the eye.  He figures Cade makes sense about saving the shotgun's special ammo for something that needs it, and so also carries his handgun with his shotgun slung over his shoulder.


----------



## Falkus (May 13, 2007)

As Larry started to pen the side door, he had a sudden flash of danger, in the very immediate and life threatening sense. As a result, he managed to duck to the side of the door, and take Quinn with him, just as a burst of automatic fire tore through the thin wood of the door.

Diego and Nick, Meredith and Cade, found themselves in the main area. It was your typical church, with a second story balcony running around the edge of the room. There were six cultists moving around the altar, chanting. A seventh was standing behind it, reading a scroll.

Z was present, she'd been bound and tied to the altar, and was lying on her back. Her customary clothes were missing, and she was dressed in a white shift. She seemed to be struggling quite a bit, and attempting to loosen her bonds, ignoring the various armed cultists around her.

Diego and Nick, from their position, were about forty feet from the altar. They could also see a cultist manning a M2HB .50 BMG Heavy Machine Gun that had been set up on of the front pews, and was pointed towards the front door that Meredith and Cade just entered. It looks like the team was expected.

Meredith and Cade were one hundred feet from the altar, and could see another figure in the room, standing halfway between them. Unlike the other cultists, this one was dressed in a black robe and was a woman. "So, the little girl with a holy sword finally makes an appearance," she announced, staring at Meredith. She was also holding a sword of a similar make to Merediths. Except that the blade of her sword, instead of glowing white, was jet black. "My name is Xeria, and when I have killed you, I will take that sword, corrupt it, and make a gift of it to Dak'lar."

[sblock]
Initiative
Xeria: 26
Larry: 22
Diego: 18
Quinn: 16
Cade: 12
Meredith: 8
Nick: 7
Cultist: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 13, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Meredith and Cade were one hundred feet from the altar, and could see another figure in the room, standing halfway between them. Unlike the other cultists, this one was dressed in a black robe and was a woman. "So, the little girl with a holy sword finally makes an appearance," she announced, staring at Meredith. She was also holding a sword of a similar make to Merediths. Except that the blade of her sword, instead of glowing white, was jet black. "My name is Xeria, and when I have killed you, I will take that sword, corrupt it, and make a gift of it to Dak'lar."




OOC

Oddly enough, as I read this, I'm watching Kill Bill Vol. 1, which is at the Showdown at the House of Blue Leaves.

*chuckles*


----------



## iwatt (May 13, 2007)

_Got to start bringing some grenades._ Getting up, the thought comes back. _That's right, we did bring some. Cool._ Unclipping the grenade from his belt, he young con man throws it into the room. H wasn't sure it would actually hut nybody, but it probably would allow him to breach the room.


OOC: Hope the edit is kosher


----------



## Friadoc (May 13, 2007)

OOC

Actually, we should each have a couple grenades from our hit on the murdergaunt, in fact you might want to look back and make sure, but I'm 99% positive that it was in our equipment package that the shotgun's came with.


----------



## iwatt (May 13, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> Actually, we should each have a couple grenades from our hit on the murdergaunt, in fact you might want to look back and make sure, but I'm 99% positive that it was in our equipment package that the shotgun's came with.




Oops... that's what happens when you post at 3:00 AM   I'l edit my post


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Falkus, what are the chances of getting a simple map of the area.  I think a visual would do me a lot of good right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (May 14, 2007)

OOC: Not a bad idea. Give me an hour or so, and I'll have something.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Falkus, what are the chances of getting a simple map of the area.  I think a visual would do me a lot of good right now.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
OOC
*chants*
Fog of War!
Fog of War!
Fog of War!

*pauses*

Oh, wait, I'm a player....

Map!
Map!
Map!
[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (May 14, 2007)

OOC: Okay, here's the floorplan


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

Upon seeing the big guns, Nick takes aim and fires on the cultist arming it.

ooc: I believe this merits an action point, to say the least.  Btw, is this gun on a swivel?


----------



## Falkus (May 14, 2007)

OOC: It's on a tripod, and he's using the pew as cover.


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

ooc: A couple more questions:  Which pew is he hiding behind?  According to the map he's open to Nick and Diego, so I just need to know what direction to go.  Also, can Nick hear the confrontation between Meridith and Xeria?  That'll have a pretty big effect on his following actions.  Thanks.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2007)

Diego fires on the mounted machine gun and its operator.  He's still using the blessed shotgun with explosive rounds, wasteful though it may be. He quickly ducks back behind the door frame, and prepares a grenade.

(ooc: AP)


----------



## Falkus (May 14, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: A couple more questions:  Which pew is he hiding behind?  According to the map he's open to Nick and Diego, so I just need to know what direction to go.  Also, can Nick hear the confrontation between Meridith and Xeria?  That'll have a pretty big effect on his following actions.  Thanks.




He's taking cover behind the left edge of the pew closest to the altar on the right side of the aisle. He's fully exposed to Nick and Diego, but has an ideal line of fire against Cade and Meredith. Also, Nick can hear the confrontation, Xeria's being pretty loud.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

Meredith ducks down to try to get some cover from the rows of seats, and runs for the stairs on the right hand side of the sanctuary, where the machine gun can't (presumably) hit her.


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

I think Nick will instead spend his action point on taking out the guy that's reading the scroll.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2007)

"I thought we killed that one," says Cade as he moves to the left, bringing his sidearm to bear on Xeria. "But, we've killed a lot of fallen, cult spawning frak-tards lately, so I could be mistaken."

Cade opens fire on Xeria, hoping a blessed round will suck the confidence out of her boast.


----------



## Falkus (May 15, 2007)

Xeria waited for the agents at the door to make a move, but shouted back at the cultists. "No matter what happens, keep chanting!"

Larry pulled the pin on the hand grenade and tossed it inside the room, and then held the door shut. There was a panicked shouting, followed shortly by an explosion, followed a second later by the rather distinctive sound of human shreds hitting a door.

"Grenades? They give you goddamn grenades?" Quinn stared at Larry disbelievingly after the blast.

Diego fired a shot into the back of the machine gunner. The ten gauge explosive shell entered his back, and detonated, tearing his spine and most of his internal organs to pieces. He collapsed downwards and sideways, his tightening fingers pulling on the machine gun, and firing a stream of ammo into the wall above the heads of Cade and Meredith, and carving a neat line across the wall as his falling body knocked the machine gun sideways.

Cade fired a shot at Xeria but missed wildly. She grinned evilly.

Meredith ducked down and went up the right side of the church, over the machine gun fire, but Xeria saw, and moved to intercept, meeting her in the middle. She had her blade drawn and starred at Meredith. "Let's see how well you handle that blade, little girl. I've been training all my life. According to the master, you've only been at it a month."

Nick fired a shot at the scroll reading cultist, hitting him in the shoulder. He winces in pain, but keeps reading.

Most of the cultists kept chanting, but two grabbed AK-47s and opened up on Nick and Diego. They peppered the walls with 7.62mm ammo, but were otherwise ineffectual.

[sblock]Larrry's grenade deals 21 points of damage to the cultist.
Diego hits the cultist for 22 points of damage
Nick hits the cultist for nine points of damage

New initiative order
Larry: 22
Diego: 18
Quinn: 16
Cade: 12
Meredith: 8
Xeria: 7
Nick: 7
Cultist: 6
[/sblock]

OOC: The murdergaunt you killed was just a standard, minion type fiend. Dak'lar's the guy who'll eat Chicago if the ritual is completed.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2007)

OOC

Cade was referring more to the Mummy we killed, but, alas, his smack talk does not restrict it's self to logic and factual accuracy.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Nick fired a shot at the scroll reading cultist, hitting him in the shoulder. He winces in pain, but keeps reading.




Using the confusion as a cover, Cade rushes down the left side of the pews as he drops his sidearm and brings the shotgun to bear on the back of the scroll reading cultist.

oO If they need to keep chanting Oo Cade thinks as he brings the shotgun to bear on the scroll reading cultist's back oO Then they're not done yet, are they? Oo

With that thought, Cade fires an explosive round at the scroll reader.

OOC

Okay, definately using an AP point on the 'to hit' roll. 7 APs left, now.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

Meredith draws her sword and holds it at the ready before her, heart pounding. She'd gotten the murdergaunt...with help...but it had been surrounded, attacking everything around it. If she'd had to fight it alone...could she have done it?

Nothing for it now though. Whatever was inside her, feelings or memories or maybe just talent, whatver it was had to be enough. 

She approaches Xeria carefully, making a quick thrust to test the other woman's defenses, while not compromising her own.

(Fighting Defensively! -4 to my attack, increases my Defense to 17 (including bonus from Defensive Martial Arts), I will use an AP on my attack roll though. 2 outta 6 left now.)

(...could someone post a link to the rogue's gallery? I'm not sure my local copy of my sheet is correct. Are we level 3?)


----------



## iwatt (May 15, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Grenades? They give you goddamn grenades?" Quinn stared at Larry disbelievingly after the blast.





"Honey, you ain't seen nothing yet! Cover me."


With a crazy grin, hoping the grenade had done it's job, Larry opens the door and rushes in. "If you see any jackass in a turban chanting, put a bullet in his head." Spying the opposite door, he slams it open standing aside, giving Quinn an open shot at any targets on the other side.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (...could someone post a link to the rogue's gallery? I'm not sure my local copy of my sheet is correct. Are we level 3?)




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=176370

There ya go and last update I did on Cade was for 3rd level, so unless I missed something, that's where we're at.


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2007)

"Cover me," Nick says to Diego.  He says a quick prayer and then races along the wall to the fallen machine gun, and attempts to lift it and aim it at the group of chanting cultists.


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2007)

_How the hell do you 'cover' someone in this situation?_ 

Diego peeks into the church, and prepares to throw the frag grenade at one of the AK-47-wielding cultists.

(ooc: Ready an action to attack a cultist who tries to shoot Nick.  Use an AP.)


----------



## Falkus (May 16, 2007)

OOC: I'm not quite clear on what you want to do. Is Diego readying an action to shoot a cultist, or throw a grenade at a cultist? The cultists shooting are fairly close to Diego and Z. If you throw a grenade, they both might be caught in the blast radius. I guess I didn't really say in my post, but the cultists closest to Diego and Nick are the ones shooting.


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2007)

(ooc: I didn't realize they were so close.  In that case, he'll shoot, using the blessed shotgun with the explosive rounds again.)


----------



## Falkus (May 16, 2007)

Larry burst into the office area. The cultist was dead. Very dead. The opposite door opened into the sanctuary, and the resultant confusion and combat present in the area.

Quinn followed Larry into the room, her Glock 20 drawn. As soon as Larry opened the door, she snapped up the gun, and fired two rapid shots at one of the cultists firing his AK-47, but missed.

Cade rushed up the aisle, and brought his shotgun to bear on the cultist reading the scroll. The cultist ducked to the left, and Cade's blast missed, blowing a largish hole in the stone wall.

In the midst of the gun battle, Meredith and Xeria dueled. Xeria was very good with her blade, but so was Meredith. During the initial exchange of blows, Meredith got inside Xeria's defenses, and opened up a long wound on her chest. She attempted to return the favor, but Meredith parried the blade easily. Each time the blades clashed together, they glowed white and black respectively. "This blade was once like yours. There is a sublime pleasure in corrupting the holy," Xeria said, ignoring her wound as she tried her best to kill Meredith.

Nick ran for the heavy machine gun, spun it around on its tripod and opened up on his cultists. His unfamiliarity with automatic weapon and his lack of training on heavy machine guns resulted in him firing high and wide, accomplishing little, except for shooting out a stained glass window.

One of the cultists aimed at Nick as he fired, but Diego beat him to the punch, and fired his shotgun at him. His aim was deadly accurate, and blew out the cultists heart, dropping him to the ground.

Another cultist grabbed his AK-47 and fired a burst at Cade. The bullets scattered across the church, and one of them hit Cade in the chest. However, it embedded itself in his body armor that he had worn that night, and failed to penetrate or cause any other serious damage.

A cultist close to the office door aimed his Kalashnikov at Lieutenant Quinn, and fired a burst. She ducked instinctively, and the rifle bullets missed.

The last cultist shooting fired a single shot at Diego, hitting him in the left shoulder. The bullet passed through, and left a clean but bleeding wound.

[sblock]Meredith hits Xeria and deals 13 points of damage
Diego hits and deals 17 points of damage. The cultists fails his massive damage save
Diego takes 11 points of damage[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (May 16, 2007)

"Stop fooling around Joker! Start racking up some kills." Shouting from the doorway were he kneels down to shoot from, Larry aims at the cultist who had just fired at Quinn. "At the Cultists, Doc! Shoot the Cultists!"

After a heartbeat in which he cleared his mind for a good shot, he pulls the Trigger. The flash of light and darkness catches his eye, and he can't help but add. "Ooh, Catfight!"

OOC: Kneelling for the +2 defense, and whatever cover I can get from the edge of the door. Use an Action Point for effect with my Desert Eagle.


----------



## industrygothica (May 16, 2007)

Nick takes a deep breath and steadies his hand.  Now that he's got the feel for the gun, he aims it at the scroll-reader.  With a quick prayer, he lets loose.


ooc: Finally a chance to use Nick's _Exploit Weakness_ ability.  He should get to use his Int bonus instead of his Dex bonus to fire against the scroll-reader.

I'll also burn an action point for some added insurance.


----------



## Friadoc (May 17, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Another cultist grabbed his AK-47 and fired a burst at Cade. The bullets scattered across the church, and one of them hit Cade in the chest. However, it embedded itself in his body armor that he had worn that night, and failed to penetrate or cause any other serious damage.




"Sonuva.." curses Cade as he turns and fires a shotgun round at the cultist who shot him. This round is an AP round.


----------



## Falkus (May 21, 2007)

I still need posts from Shayuri and Kinem before we can finish this round of combat.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2007)

(sorry...I'll be home tomorrow, so regular posting will resume!)

Gaining some confidence, Meri parries another slash and backs up a step, holding her sword out before her. She honestly has no idea what to say...the whole situation is so completely out of her sphere of experience. 

"I'm not an action movie hero," Meredith growls at her opposite, as more flashes of light and sparks flare around them. "I don't really do snappy comebacks. Pretty much all I do is write and research stories...and more recently, kill demons."

"And you may not have skin like an overdone lobster, or big spikes or teeth...but right now, I'm more than happy to lump you into that definition."

With that, Meri redoubles her attack, seeking to pierce the other woman's defense and strike a telling blow!

(normal attack, not defensive, no AP this time)


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2007)

_OUCHIT!_

In pain, Diego fires back at the cultist who shot him, as that guy seems to know what he's doing.

Taking a cue from Larry, he kneels in the doorway, trying to reduce his cross-sectional area and take what cover he can.

(ooc: He'll use another AP)


----------



## Falkus (May 21, 2007)

Larry's Desert Eagle boomed, and opened up a hole in the cultists chest. He screemed in pain, but didn't go down.

Diego fired, but missed, blowing a chunk out of the wall.

Quinn double tapped the cultist that shot her, firing two shots rapidly into his chest. He collapsed on the floor, and began bleeding to death.

Cade fired the shotgun with perfect accuracy, hitting him in the chest. The cultist spun around, and collapsed onto the floor.

Meredith and Xeria continued their deadly dance. Meredith managed to partially skewer Xeria, the holy energy from the blade making the wound much, much worse until the cultist managed to pull away. Xeria, in turn, managed to open up Meredith's left arm with her blade, badly injuring the reporter.

As they finished wounding each other, Meredith's and Xeria's blades locked for a brief second. Suddenly, a small metal chunk in Xeria's blade began to glow white against the unholy black glow, the same glow as the blade Meredith carried. After an instant, Xeria's entire blade was glowing white, and then it exploded, showering both Xeria and Meredith with metal chunks. The piece of metal that had started glowing initially wound up embedded in Xeria's face, where it was obviously burning her. She pulled it out and dropped it the floor.

Xeria backed away from Meredith frantically. "Shoot her, shoot her! Somebody shoot her!" she shouted, losing her calm demeanor as she covered her face with one hand. Unfortunately for her, the loss of her blade and her panicked retreat opened her up to Meredith who, with a quick and powerful stroke of her blade, decapitated the female cultist as she fled, dropping her body to the floor.

Nick leveled the heavy machine gun at the scroll reading cultist and fired. He hit the cultist dead in the chest with the first bullet, the second bullet, the third bullet and all the rest. The cultist dropped the scroll and was forced backwards by the stream of gunfire, his chest a bloody mess. After just a second, he collapsed, his body unrecognizable.

At the deaths of Xeria and the scroll reader, the cultists finally lost their nerve, and panicked. Dropping their guns and ritual gear, the remaining three cultists ran towards the front door in a blind panick, trying to get away from the agents who were slaughtering them.

The ritual was aborted, the city had been saved.

In the distance, the team could hear the distinct sound of a helicopter.

[sblock]Larry hits the cultist, dealing 7 points of damage
Quinn hits the cultist, dealing 14 points of damage
Cade hits the cultist dealing 26 points of damage
Meredith hits Xeria, dealing 14 points of damage
Meredith gets an attack of opportunity on Xeria, and deals 15 points of damage.
Xeria hits Meredith, dwealing 15 points of damage
Nick hits the cultist, dealing 12 points of damage[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2007)

Cade doesn't seem to notice, or care about the fleeing cultist, as he rushes towards the alter.

"We've stopped the ritual,"  says Cade into his comm, on a channel open to Hoffmann. As he pulls out a pocket knife, which flicks open with the press of a button, and begins to cut 'Z' free. "I repeat, we've stopped the ritual, tell the UN to call off the strike..."

With a half chuckle, Cade adds, "...I'd hate to have to knock the nice smurfs out of the air."


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

"Whoa," Nick whispers to himself as the scroll-reading cultist flies backward from the force of the machine gun.  Quickly, he surveys the scene and realizes what is happening.  "Good, Cade's got Z," he says, again to himself.

Nick runs over to Meridith, bloody from her battle.  He tries to ignore the severed head on the floor, and puts pressure on Meridith's arm as he escorts her away.  "C'mon, we've got to get out of here," he says.  "There's no telling if they're gonna be able to stop that helicopter or not."

"Can everyone move?" he shouts to the others.  "We've got to get out of here!"

On the way to the door, Nick fakes a smile and whispers to Meredith, "Remind me never to piss you off, okay?"


----------



## Falkus (May 21, 2007)

As Cade starts to cut Z free, he notices something unusual about her. On her back, exposed by the clothing she's been dressed in for the sacrifice, are a medium sized pair of gossamer wings. It looks like she normally conceals them beneath her regular clothing. "It's good to see you, Cade," she said, smiling, once the gag had been removed from her mouth.

"Thank god," Stanfield says, then starts shouting into another phone. "You hear that, Minister! They secured the ritual site. Call those butchers off, now!"


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2007)

"You too, 'Z'," says Cade with a smile. Quickly he takes off his coat, and drapes it around her shoulders as he helps her sit up. Hopefully, if that's what she wants to do, it'll help 'Z' conceal the wings. 

"Man, you've got some weird friends." Cade says as he helps 'Z' off the alter, the shotgun now slung over his shoulder. Cade'll put himself between her and the slain scroll reader, but he does stop and pick up the scroll that the dead man had dropped and rolls it up. "I've got a feeling that the scary book club will want this one."


----------



## iwatt (May 21, 2007)

Once the battle is ended, and Cade has secured Z, Larry comes up and hands over his jacket to the girl. "We wouldn't want you to catch a chill, would we?" After a few moments, the shakes started. They'd been coming on harder after every battle, as if in somehow he was pushing himself harder everytime. He'd barely had a twitch against the cultist in the Library, but now he couldn't stop. Looking back, he realized he'd once again charged in blindly into a room. _One day my luck will run out..._  But he couldn't help it, once the action started he just kept going, unafraid of any consequences.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

Meri jumps a little as Nick takes her arm, then she looks at him and down at her wound...then sways unsteadily.

"Her sword wasn't as corrupted as she thought," Meredith tells him a little dizzily. "And you know what's weird? I felt it. I was just about to say something like...are you sure that sword's really on your side? And then...it started glowing white, and it blew up in her hands." Abruptly, she leans over to grab the hilt from the exploded sword out of Xeria's senseless hands.

"It came back to us at the end," she says. Then she mumbles something maybe only Nick would be qualified to understand. Words in ancient egyptian that translated to _"Honor found in death."_

Then Meri looked around, as if goosed. "The ritual! The scroll...we have to...to..." The situation dawns on her, and she sags in relief. "Oh thank, god...we did it."


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

Nick looks to the others, "So now what."


----------



## iwatt (May 23, 2007)

Larry finally stops shaking and says, "Well, we should check the bodies, specially sword chick over there. Any clues we can get might help in the future. Although maybe we should leave them for the Institute's cleanup crew?"

Turning to Quinn he adds, "Now we have time, Liutenant. Ask, and all questions will be answered. Although I could use a beer first."


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2007)

"I'm hit, but I'll live" Diego declares of his bloody wound.

_That's it?  This wasn't as hard as I'd feared.  Wait, we need information ..._

"We should stop them!"  Diego turns and races after the fleeing cultists, determined to tackle one of them.

(ooc: He begins this action as soon as he can.  He will use his _burst_ ability to increase his speed to 40' for up to 3 rounds.  He will use an AP to grapple the nearest fleeing cultist.)


----------



## Friadoc (May 24, 2007)

"I'm sure we can do a little clean up of our own," says Cade as he helps 'Z' walk. "But, I wanna make sure the smurfs are standing down." With a grin towards the group, Cade adds, "Ya'll did good, by the way, damn good."

Into the comm unit, Cade asks, "Stanfield, are they standing down?"  As of yet, Cade hasn't stopped from moving toward the exit, however he has shouldered the shotgun down so that he could confirm an explosive round is in the chamber. "We've recovered the cultist copy of the scroll, too."


----------



## Falkus (May 24, 2007)

Z nodded her thanks at Cade. "I suppose you've got some questions. I'll answer, if you want."

"Ten years, and I never had to shoot a guy," Quinn said, holstering her pistol, and looking down at the corpses littering the church. "Okay, what the hell was that in the alley? Who are these guys? What were they doing? Who the hell are you?" Her calm demeanor was starting to crack as she came down off the adrenaline high.

There was a slight tingling on Meredith's right arm. It was painful, but it was somehow stronger than the burning pain from the wound on her left arm. When she glanced at the right arm, there was a tattoo present. A simple outline. A quick glimpse at the floor confirmed it. The outline on her arm was the shape as the piece of metal that had started the destruction of Xeria's sword. That piece of metal, incidentally, was still on the ground, glowing softly white, amidst the other, dull shards of the sword.

Diego chased down the fleeing cultists, and tackeled the last one as they both reached the main door. He bore him down to the ground, when a voice shouted. "Freeze, hands in the air!"

A black helicopter, loaded down with miniguns and rockets, was hovering outside the church, it's vast arsenal of weaponry ominously aimed at the building. Rappelling lines hung down from the side of the vehicle, and about sixteen men in jet black armor were securing the two remaining cultists, and pointing OICW's at Diego and the cultist.

"Stand down, sergeant. He's one of the Institute's boys," one of the men said, a Lieutenant judging by his insignia, and the soldiers lowered their weapons. "You did a good job agent, but we'll take it from here," the LT continued. Curiously, aside from simple rank markings, none of the commandos had any sort of national or unit insignia present on their armor, nor did the helicopter. Dark visors covered their faces, and the armor was high tech landwarrior gear, colored and designed for intimidation, not camouflage.

"The Minister just confirmed that the team's orders have been changed to securing the site, rather than destruction. I'm sending over a team of our own now, and he and I are gonna haggle out the jurisdiction issues. You take Z and come home." said Stanfield over the radio. "Oh yes, and Mr. Smith is here. He's got an offer for Lieutenant Quinn. Bring her over too."

OOC: You each receive, for saving all of Chicago from a horrible fate, 5000 experience points, putting you all up a level.

Shayuri, after thinking about it, I've decided to allow the Confronter template count as the prerequisites to Shadow Slayer (so if you take the template this level, next time you level up, you can take levels in Shadow Slayer, if you want to)


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Meri stares at her arm, then quickly scoops up the glowing piece of metal too. She'd have questions, she knew.  She hides the pieces of the sword in her purse. 

"Thanks Cade," she says in response to his compliment. She gives Nick a smile and disengages as she gets into the van. "Thanks to you too." Then she gives Nick a curious look and motions him over. "Would you take a look at this?"

She rolls up her sleeve, showing the strange mark around the cut in her arm.

"Have you seen anything like this before?"

(That actually sounds pretty cool! I was going to qualify for Slayer by next level anyway, but this way I can get the template and slayer taken care of in two levels instead of three. Thanks!)


----------



## iwatt (May 24, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Okay, what the hell was that in the alley? Who are these guys? What were they doing? Who the hell are you?" Her calm demeanor was starting to crack as she came down off the adrenaline high.




"The thing in the alley, that was some kind of demon. It's actualy your serial killer by the way. See, there actually are things that go bump in the dark. We're the guys that bump back. Hard. These idiots were trying to send all of Chi-town to hell. We stopped them. Now we've got to report back to our bosses, and they want to explain things to you in person. Please, come with us and you'll get more answers than you'd really want"

OOC: woot level up...time to start using powers


----------



## Friadoc (May 24, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Z nodded her thanks at Cade. "I suppose you've got some questions. I'll answer, if you want."




"Maybe," says Cade with chuckle, but he gives 'Z' a slight squueze across the shoulders. "But, it's nothin' that can't wait. Once we're all back home, if you feel like it, maybe then." With a roguish smile, he adds, "The Doc'll ask them, though, since I speechify too much."

Upon hearing Quinn, Cade smiles a bit, but leaves her in Larry's capable hands.



> Diego chased down the fleeing cultists, and tackeled the last one as they both reached the main door. He bore him down to the ground, when a voice shouted. "Freeze, hands in the air!"




"Damn, nice tackle Die..." Cade starts to say, but is cut off by the shouts to freeze. As he brings his shotgun to bear, stepping between the threat and 'Z', he slowly lowers it though upon seeing who it is. "Frickin' smurfs."



> "Stand down, sergeant. He's one of the Institute's boys," one of the men said, a Lieutenant judging by his insignia, and the soldiers lowered their weapons. "You did a good job agent, but we'll take it from here," the LT continued. Curiously, aside from simple rank markings, none of the commandos had any sort of national or unit insignia present on their armor, nor did the helicopter. Dark visors covered their faces, and the armor was high tech landwarrior gear, colored and designed for intimidation, not camouflage.




"They all did a good job, Brainy," says Cade with a grin as he moves over to help Diego to his feet. "No worries for now, though, Azreal and Gargamel have left the forest."



> "The Minister just confirmed that the team's orders have been changed to securing the site, rather than destruction. I'm sending over a team of our own now, and he and I are gonna haggle out the jurisdiction issues. You take Z and come home." said Stanfield over the radio. "Oh yes, and Mr. Smith is here. He's got an offer for Lieutenant Quinn. Bring her over too."




"With pleasure, Boss," says Cade into the comms. Looking over his shoulder at Larry, he shouts, "Boss said that Smith would like to talk with Quinn."

As Cade starts up the rig, an inquisitive look passes over his face as he turns, looking at 'Z' and for the first time the group sees an almost pensive, nervous look upon the man's face.

"You're not a princess," says Cade with a pause. "Are you?"

OOC
Awesome adventure, Falkus! Thanks, you did a damn fine job. Too bad we can't award GMs XP.

I'm having a blast with this group and character, thanks!


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2007)

"I caught that one" Diego tells the Lieutenent.  "He's ours."  But he doesn't press the point, and rejoins the others.

"Z, I'm glad to see you're OK!  Good job guys."

(To the comm) "I could use some more of that healing magic, boss."

_The speed thing ... I'm sure I did it this time, when I was chasing that guy.  I must have some kind of funky power.  I can feel it._


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

(OOC - Could you repost that template, Falkus? The OOC thread is scrolled off. )


----------



## Friadoc (May 24, 2007)

OOC

Rogues Gallery - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=176370

Dark*Matter Discovery - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175881

Now the second one, I think, is the OOC field, although it's not fully labelled as such.

Thus far I've subscribed to all of the threads, I think, for the game. 

We've got, hmm, five so far, unless I missed one, consiting of the three adventures, rogues gallery, and the recruitment/ooc field.

On a side note, Falkus and crew, I'm thinking of taking Cade down the 'Techie' advanced class, unless anyone has some suggestions for an AC or PC.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

OOC - You, sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. Got the template, Falk, no worries. 

Thanks Friadoc!


----------



## Falkus (May 25, 2007)

> Awesome adventure, Falkus! Thanks, you did a damn fine job. Too bad we can't award GMs XP.
> 
> I'm having a blast with this group and character, thanks!




OOC: Aw, thanks. That's the best thing a GM can hear from a player.

IC: 
For all of Nick's studying, he can't come up with a single myth or legend that could possibly explain Meredith's new tattoo. On the way back, reading through the scroll the cultist drop, Nick can determine that it's the same ritual to summon Dak'lar that he reviewed at the Institute, but there are some subtle changes. The ritual, judging by the paper, was recently copied, and the text itself had been modified so as to indicate to the person casting it that Dak'lar, instead of eating him, would grant him great power.



> "You're not a princess," says Cade with a pause. "Are you?"




"No, I'm not," Z replies, then grins, and adds. "Just a duchess. Exiled, actually. From the Fairy Court."

Back at the Hoffmann Institute​
Stanfield and the rest of the administrative staff are waiting for Team Libra back in the briefing room, where they stand up and offer a round of applause before beginning the debriefing. The team reports there immediately after checking in their gear, and handing off Lieutenant Quinn to Mr. Smith, who was waiting for them in the entrance. He takes her off, and you can hear him begin his recruitment pitch, and explanation. Another acoylte from the medical team is waiting, and heals your wounds. Nobody's going to have any awkward questions asked about stab wounds and gunshot holes when they go home later that night.

"You did a hell of a job, agents," Stanfield said, standing up. "I just got off the phone with Dr. Nakami himself. He's impressed." Dr Itohiro Nakami III, the Director of the Institute himself. His picture, as well as the pictures of his father and grandfather, were displayed prominently in the meeting room. Judging from what you'd heard around the water cooler, for him to call up and offer congratulations was a rare event.

"He also told me to authorize you for level two access to the magical armory. Meredith, you can keep the sword, you've more than earned it. I've also got something else for you. These represent a small fortune in magical gear, so take care of it. They basically bend the laws of probability a little bit in your favor when people start shooting at you. Given your track record, that's gonna come in handy sooner, rather than later.," he said with a grin. He handed over a small box that, when opened, contained five, simple silver rings.

[sblock]You each get a ring of protection +1.[/sblock]

"The rest of this case is just clean up. Harlan will head up a cleanup team, and we'll work with our contacts in the FBI to get any remaining members of this Cult off the streets. The only real loose end is Cliff Kenzington," Stanfield said, with a glance at Nick.

"We had our Hong Kong office try to trace the call. They found his apartment, but by the looks of it, he cleared out shortly after you spoke to him. Left a few kilos of C4 behind too, blew the whole building. We're picking through the rubble, but the guys don't think they're going to find anything. We're putting him on our top priority list, and passing his name along to other organizations."


----------



## iwatt (May 25, 2007)

"The boy seems to like blowing stuff up, doesn't he. Nice call on the suitcase, Doc, by the way. I think I forgot thanking you at the time." Putting on the ring, Larry streas at it carefully. It seemed nondescript enough. "So who's up for a night out. After saving the city, I reckon we've earned the chance to paint the town."


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "The boy seems to like blowing stuff up, doesn't he. Nice call on the suitcase, Doc, by the way. I think I forgot thanking you at the time." Putting on the ring, Larry streas at it carefully. It seemed nondescript enough. "So who's up for a night out. After saving the city, I reckon we've earned the chance to paint the town."




Nick gives Larry a quick but appreciative nod as he puts on his own ring.  "You guys go.  You deserve it.  I've got some other things to take care of when we're finished here; something I've been needing to do for a while now."


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2007)

Meri puts on her ring, looking a bit pensive; but her face lights on hearing that the sword is hers to use now. "I'm no Galahad," she says humbly, "But I'll try to live up to this."

"That reminds me...I don't know if these mean anything..." She produces the fragment of metal that's still glowing white from Xeria's sword, and the hilt of the same. "These are from...her sword. This piece here looks just like the mark on my arm. And it's the same piece that broke her sword and hurt her...giving me the opening I needed to kill her." Meri looks around at the others. "It's like...the heart of her blade never turned bad, and when my sword touched it..."

She shrugs. "Anyway...I couldn't just leave it, so here you go."

To Larry she smiles and says, "I dunno if I'm up to it tonight. My arm's still pretty sore from that cut I took, and I'm tired out. What about tomorrow night?"


----------



## iwatt (May 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> To Larry she smiles and says, "I dunno if I'm up to it tonight. My arm's still pretty sore from that cut I took, and I'm tired out. What about tomorrow night?"




"For you milady, anything."


----------



## Friadoc (May 26, 2007)

"Well, sir," says Cade as he looks at the rest of the team. Before he slides his own ring on the middle finger of his right and looks at Standfield."We take care of our own, but we appreciate the token of respect from Nakami-sensei. Please, if you would, pass along our thanks."

"By the way, Boss," adds Cade as he looks to Nick with a nod. "When the time comes, to bring Kenzington in, I'm pretty sure the team would like to back Nick up on it."

When Meredith talks with the Boss about her fight, Cade nods with respect, but keeps quiet as he's already let Meredith know that she did fine. Infighting is pretty tough work, a lot nastier and more personal than a fire fight and she'll work her way through it. If she needs it, Cade and the team will be there.

Afterwards, when Larry makes his offer for painting the town, Cade says, "I might be up for a bit of something, just let me check on 'Z' and get cleaned up, okay?"


----------



## Falkus (May 26, 2007)

"You go enjoy yourselves," Stanfield said. "The Institute will pick up the tab. I'm gonna get started on the paperwork, and the lab boys to take a look at this piece of metal, see what they can figure out. Lord, I'd almost rather have had to fight the demon than deal with the paperwork for this operation."



Z was in the infirmary undergoing a physical and psychological checkup by the Institute staff. As Cade walked in, she looked up at him with a desperate look in her views. "Cade! Get me out of here! They won't let me have my laptop. I'll telling you, I'm fine!" she shouted at a doctor.


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2007)

With a chuckle Cade walks over to 'Z' and the squints, saying, "So, how's she doin', Doc?"

After a slight pause, Cade adds, "'Cause, if it's okay, I'd like to get her out of here." 

Obviously Cade states it more than asks, but he'll see how the docs reply.


----------



## Falkus (May 27, 2007)

"Physically, she's fine. A perfectly healthy adult fairy. No sign of physical abuse or trauma," the doctor said, checking his clipboard. "However mentally, while there don't appear to be any problems, I would like to spend a few days putting her throw a battery of psychoanalysis tests just to make sure that she's recovered from the trauma of her kidnapping."


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2007)

"So...24/7 monitoring," asks Cade. "Or just have her come by for appointments?"


----------



## Falkus (May 27, 2007)

"Wellllll," the doctor said. "I suppose regular appointments would-"

"Works for me," Z said, bolting out of the bed.

OOC: The next adventure will take place in a month, game time. If there's anything you wants your characters to buy in that time, go ahead. Also, if you want to dazzle me with more brilliantly written short stories, feel free to do that too.


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2007)

"Thanks, Doc," says Cade as he assists in the liberation of 'Z'. Once they're out of the infirmary, he tells 'Z' about the R&R plans.

"So, once I get cleaned up," says Cade. "I was thinking of tagging along with Larry, at least for a bit." With a shrugs, he adds, "If you want, you could come along, or I could drop you off at your place on my way."

OOC

Works for me, I just gotta think if there is anything Cade would work on during the timeframe. Odds are he'd work on additional features, or a next step prototype of his PDA. I do know once Cade becomes a techie, or what not, he's gonna work on having some mini-Drones and such.

Yes, I use to play riggers in Shadowrun.  Muhahaha!

However, the Shadowjack sounds, cool, too. Hmm, I could qualify for both.


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2007)

OOC

By the way, with short stories and stuff, should we put them in the main Discovery thread/OOC thread, or wait until the new thread is started?


----------



## Falkus (May 28, 2007)

OOC: Let's put them in the OOC Thread

"Thanks for the assist," Z said, smiling at Cade, and wrapping her arm around him. "Still, they're not going to let me back on OSIRS until they clear me psychologically, that's standard regulation after capture, so I got nothing to do tonight. Let's go have some fun, shall we?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2007)

"Surely, Ma'am," says Cade with a grin as he wraps an arm around 'Z' and heads out for some R&R. "Much fun and libations await."

OOC

Solid. I'll see what ideas I can work up for Cade, development and equipment wise. I need to read up more on Shadowjacks, although I think the Techie is still up in front.


----------



## iwatt (May 28, 2007)

When Cade and Z join up, Larry smiles and says. "Good, you got away from the quacks. I don't get it. We spend our days hunting things man wasn't supposed to know about, and then they want us to be nice and mentally stable." Larry will wait for anybody else to join the three of them. If noone else does, Larry will take them out to a nice enough restaurant, and if they're up to it he'll BS their way into a club.


----------

